# Estos son los problemas que el Pentágono oculta de los F-35 y que los militares españoles parecen encaprichados en comprar



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Veo que estáis con el portaeronaves Juan Carlos I, que con media docena sobran. ¡Hablan de comprar 50 aviones!
​Lord Dannatt dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido está en bancarrota por el alto coste de los cazas F-35B, que cuestan cada uno *111 millones de dólares y hasta 125.000 dólares por hora* de vuelo. Este precio es tan elevado que la fuerza aérea estadounidense está comenzando a buscar un avión de combate más barato.​







El alto coste del caza F-35 desangra al Ejército británico, avisa el ex jefe del Estado Mayor


Lord Richard Dannatt lamenta que los recortes han mermado las capacidades de las Fuerzas Armadas: “Los rusos se ríen de nosotros”




www.larazon.es




Esto todavía es más grave:

Como si de un Cambridge Analytica se tratase las fuerzas aéreas de Noruega y otros países descubrieron con sorpresa como todos los datos soberanos de sus recién adquiridos F-35 ‘volaban’ directamente hacia los servidores de Lockheed Martin y de los Estados Unidos, tras cada vuelo y misión del avión.​​El motivo de esta fuga de datos masiva es responsabilidad del sistema de información logístico autónomo denominado ALIS, que controla de forma autónoma todos los aspectos del F-35 permitiendo a este solicitar las piezas de repuesto necesarias por sí mismo, controlar las órdenes de trabajo, seguir las reparaciones y hasta realizar los informes de las misiones.​​Todas estas funciones que suponen un paso adelante en la gestión de la flota, mantenimientos y controles necesarios en una aeronave tan compleja como el F-35, son al mismo tiempo* un agujero que succiona todos los datos soberanos de cada operación y vuelo que realiza cada unidad vendida los clientes extranjeros.*​​Toda la información de vuelo, misión y la propia salud de cada aparato terminan en manos norteamericanas de forma automática. La situación es de tal gravedad que la pérdida y sumisión de datos soberanos de cada fuerza aérea han provocado la amenaza por parte de varios países de abandonar el programa del F-35 mediante un ultimátum lanzado al Departamento de Defensa de los EE.UU​







Estos son los problemas que el Pentágono oculta de los F-35 presentados en junio al ejército español en Albacete


El F-35 es un proyecto aún plagado de problemas no resueltos que no impide a Washington presionar a sus aliados para que compren el avión más caro jamás producido.




www.businessinsider.es



​Pues nada, que los pongan a volar un 12 de octubre y a ver si echan alguno abajo, como la última vez:
​(1) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info​​Edito: Comprar el mismo avión que compra Marruecos, y por si fuera poco la NSA tendrá un base cerca de Ceuta:
​







Marruecos comprará el F-35 a EEUU para ser la mayor potencia militar de África: inquietud española


Rabat y Washington firmaron un acuerdo militar el 2 de octubre que contempla la posible adquisición de F-35, los mejores y más caros aviones del mundo.




www.elespanol.com



​Observad que nadie hace la más mínima crítica al apoyo de EEUU a Marruecos, y los militares españoles pretenden comprarle los mismos aviones que le vende a nuestro enemigo, todos ellos controlados por EEUU, o no están bien de la mollera, o es que aceptan un lacayismo extremo,mayor que el actual. No hay más opción.

Turquía -a pesar de las amenazas de EEUU, que intentó echar abajo a Erdogan con un golpe de Estado- compró las baterías de misiles antiaéreos rusos, de probada eficacia, pero es que Erdogán se ha hecho valer frente a todos. Creo que tiene previsto adquirir también cazas.

Cada día lo tenemos más difícil gracias a nuestros 'amigos y aliados', que dan asilo a los golpistas secesionistas, arman a nuestros enemigos, nos llenan de una inmigración inasimilable. ¡Y nadie habla de ello! Nadie habla de las manos que mecen la cuna y que todo el mundo ve. NADIE.

Del forero @Nicors


----------



## PEPEYE (9 Nov 2021)

Investiga un poco sobre el F-35, sus carencias, sus fallos ya detectados 
Algunos paises han disminuido el numero de F-35 que pensaban adquirir


----------



## Eric Finch (9 Nov 2021)

Al igual que sucede con los blindados el problema de la aviación es que resulta mucho más cara que las armas que pueden destruirla. Tener carros o aviones sirve en una guerra contra un país subdesarrollado como Somalia pero en una guerra moderna resulta antieconómico.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Investiga un poco sobre el F-35, sus carencias, sus fallos ya detectados
> Algunos paises han disminuido el numero de F-35 que pensaban adquirir



Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años


----------



## Klapaucius (9 Nov 2021)

Vamos, lo mismo que hace china con toda su tecnología.


----------



## John Nash (9 Nov 2021)

Ser aliado de USA y estar en la OTAN es ser lacayo de USA.


----------



## _LoKy_ (9 Nov 2021)

Se compraran puesto que es una orden del imperio a un vasallo. No hay nada extraño en ello.


----------



## Julc (9 Nov 2021)

¿Para qué queremos eso si ya nos han invadido?


----------



## uberales (9 Nov 2021)

La otra opción son saab o superhornet (como los alemanes) o bien ef2000 o dassault. Y en cuanto a aviones de despegue vertical solo este...


----------



## John Nash (9 Nov 2021)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Para qué queremos eso si ya nos han invadido?



Porque necesitan pasta. Los submarinos que casi regalaron a Australia era por lo mismo. Y la retirada de Afganistán...
Es pura geopolitica. Refuerzan a sus aliados contra Rusia y China y externalizan los costes de mantenimiento.


----------



## uberales (9 Nov 2021)

Hombre tampoco te flipes con el mig en ese sentido...


----------



## PEPEYE (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



Espero su decision sea acertada
Estos son los problemas que el Pentágono oculta de los F-35 presentados en junio al ejército español en Albacete


----------



## Decimus (9 Nov 2021)

es el caza más adelantado

que hay problemas nadie los niega

pero se están solventando de forma paulatina

todo lo demás es propaganda del Kremlin a la que tú, sin saberlo, das cobijo


----------



## John Nash (9 Nov 2021)

J-31: la copia china del F-35 que busca conquistar el mercado internacional


Aparte del ya operativo caza chino de quinta generación J-20, el país asiático desarrolla otro caza avanzado, cuya entrada en servicio se espera para 2019: el J-31.




mundo.sputniknews.com













El cazabombardero actualizado J-20 es superior al F-35 de Estados Unidos según los analistas - El Radar


Cuando Corea del Sur se convirtió en el último país en comprar y desplegar aviones de combate F-35 de EE.UU., los observadores militares chinos afirmaron




www.elradar.es


----------



## cebollin-o (9 Nov 2021)

Si queremos defendernos de Marruecos, tenemos que limitar nuestras compras a los USA.


----------



## Pinchazo (9 Nov 2021)

John Nash dijo:


> El cazabombardero actualizado J-20 es superior al F-35 de Estados Unidos según los analistas - El Radar
> 
> 
> Cuando Corea del Sur se convirtió en el último país en comprar y desplegar aviones de combate F-35 de EE.UU., los observadores militares chinos afirmaron
> ...



Yo de esto, ni idea.
Pero vamos... no esperes que la propaganda diga otra cosa que "lo mío es lo mejor". Eso lo van a decir los dos lados, sea cual sea la verdad.


----------



## Anthony Quin (9 Nov 2021)

Pues los suizos lo han escogido frente a las ofertas de Eurofighter, Rafale, Super Hornet y Grippen. 
Que les hayan presionado para llevarse el f35 puede ser. O no.


----------



## Skorzeny (9 Nov 2021)

Mas bien el SU-57


----------



## esquilero (9 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Investiga un poco sobre el F-35, sus carencias, sus fallos ya detectados
> Algunos paises han disminuido el numero de F-35 que pensaban adquirir




Si, y renunciar a las suculentas comisiones por comprar mierda que pagamos entre todos?

Tu eres un panchito que no conoce España.
Esos aviones de compraran para hacerlos volar el 12 de octubre y que Felpudo VI se vista de milico.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (9 Nov 2021)

Y para qué lo queremos? Para bombardear no vacunados? 

Porque las fronteras dan risa y en conflictos "gordos" no solemos entrar con el machete.


----------



## nosinmiFalcon (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



No creo que sea devoción, mas bien chantaje. Me imagino que EEUU estará presionando para que les compren el avión. No te extrañe que toda la movida de apoyo a Marruecos, etc..., tenga un transfondo de este tipo.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Los suizos no tienen compromisos militares con nadie ni tampoco enemigos. Eso sí, protegen su soberanía como nadie. ¿Pero contra quién va a combatir un avión suizo?


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Nov 2021)

Pues es que no hay muchas opciones, o el EuropatataFighter o esto...


----------



## Desencantado (9 Nov 2021)

Lo más destacable del Caza F35 es la rima.


----------



## trolero (9 Nov 2021)

Que el F35 tiene problemas no es ningún secreto, pero que no hay ahora avión que pueda competir con el en versatilidad, también es verdad. Yo soy un enamorado de los SU, pero reconozco que su capacidades, sobre todo las de invisibilidad, son poco menos que una ilusión: con los motoracos que gasta el 57 se le sigue el rastro térmico desde plutón.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Nov 2021)

Cateto abre hilo.

Nada le iguala o supera a día de hoy, mongolo pro Putin.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (9 Nov 2021)

nosinmiFalcon dijo:


> No creo que sea devoción, mas bien chantaje. Me imagino que EEUU estará presionando para que les compren el avión. No te extrañe que toda la movida de apoyo a Marruecos, etc..., tenga un transfondo de este tipo.



Plata o plomo


----------



## Charlie_69 (9 Nov 2021)

Hay que generar industria interna de drones, a los turcos les ha ido bien


----------



## hijodeputin (9 Nov 2021)

para despegue vertical es el f35 o...el f35, no hay otra opción para nuestros vetustos harrier. Por lo demás, cuando toque retirar los f18 imagino que se sustituirán por superhornet en su versión advanced. Seria lo lógico, por capacidad del avión y caracteristicas, pero vete a saber si no les da por comprar otra cosa tipo rafale o gripen, que tampoco seria mala idea.


----------



## Futuroscope (9 Nov 2021)

Dan problemas y son caros de cojones pero son la unica opcion que tiene españa si quiere conservar la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados. Los Harrier se retiran en muy pocos años y no hay ningun otro modelo disponible en el mercado capaz de sustituirlos aparte del F-35

El dilema es importante: renunciar a la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados o comprar unos pocos F-35 bastante caros, con una hora de vuelo que ahora mismo esta disparada de precio, pero que son los mejores aviones para lo que los quiere españa.

No se cuantos F-35 deberia comprar España para cumplir el expediente y tener un minimo de unidades que asegurara el ejercicio de esta capacidad hasta que algun dia haya alguna otra opcion. Quizas seria una opcion razonable comprar un numero pequeño de unidades, si es que es posible.


----------



## hijodeputin (9 Nov 2021)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Dan problemas y son caros de cojones pero son la unica opcion que tiene españa si quiere conservar la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados. Los Harrier se retiran en muy pocos años y no hay ningun otro modelo disponible en el mercado capaz de sustituirlos aparte del F-35
> 
> El dilema es importante: renunciar a la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados o comprar unos pocos F-35 bastante caros, con una hora de vuelo que ahora mismo esta disparada de precio, pero que son los mejores aviones para lo que los quiere españa.
> 
> *No se cuantos F-35 deberia comprar España para cumplir el expediente y t*ener un minimo de unidades que asegurara el ejercicio de esta capacidad hasta que algun dia haya alguna otra opcion. Quizas seria una opcion razonable comprar un numero pequeño de unidades, si es que es posible.



Una docena


----------



## Sure Not (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Lord Dannatt dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido está en bancarrota por el alto coste de los cazas F-35B, que cuestan cada uno *111 millones de dólares y hasta 125.000 dólares por hora* de vuelo. Este precio es tan elevado que la fuerza aérea estadounidense está comenzando a buscar un avión de combate más barato.​​



Cuando el coste de cada avion corresponde a los impuestos anuales de 25.000 remeros, la hora de vuelo de cada avion los impuestos anuales de 40 remeros, y encima, les envian informes detallados de cada vuelo, me parece a mi que mas que cazas de ultima generacion es LA ESTAFA DE ULTIMA GENERACION.

Si se compran es por motivos politicos, como siempre.


----------



## Sure Not (9 Nov 2021)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Dan problemas y son caros de cojones pero son la unica opcion que tiene españa si quiere conservar la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados. Los Harrier se retiran en muy pocos años y no hay ningun otro modelo disponible en el mercado capaz de sustituirlos aparte del F-35
> 
> El dilema es importante: renunciar a la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados o comprar unos pocos F-35 bastante caros, con una hora de vuelo que ahora mismo esta disparada de precio, pero que son los mejores aviones para lo que los quiere españa.
> 
> No se cuantos F-35 deberia comprar España para cumplir el expediente y tener un minimo de unidades que asegurara el ejercicio de esta capacidad hasta que algun dia haya alguna otra opcion. Quizas seria una opcion razonable comprar un numero pequeño de unidades, si es que es posible.





hijodeputin dijo:


> Una docena



Los harrier no tienen por que ser retirados, hay piezas de recambio de sobras, y para la mision que tienen no estan obsoletos.

El F35b, cada vez que aterrice en el juancarlos, enviara la posicion de este a USA, que a su vez la remitira a Marruecos.


----------



## dac1 (9 Nov 2021)

Mejor pasarnos a los rusos


----------



## Nicors (9 Nov 2021)

Lo que pasa es que o lo compramos nosotros o lo compra Marruecos. 
Creo que los f35 con las bombas beac en sus bahías internas es una combinación acojonante.


----------



## Pato Sentado (9 Nov 2021)

El F35 es tan caro que los yankees han reducido pedidos, y estan buscando actualizaciones del F15 (ya en servicio) y del F16 para "complementarlo"
El problema de España es que si queremos que el Juan Carlos I siga haciendo de portaaviones es el F35B o eternizar los AV8B. Y serían 12, tantos como Harriers, no lo que están diciendo los massmierda.


----------



## bocadRillo (9 Nov 2021)

Esto es una patada en el culo al FCAS, pero en fin, ellos sabrán por qué lo hacen...


----------



## Karlb (9 Nov 2021)

Eso se podrá desmarcar en el apartado de privacidad o en algún menú oculto pulsando 0000


----------



## Futuroscope (9 Nov 2021)

Es una pena que en Europa aun estemos yendo cada pais por su cuenta en tema de programas militares. No se podria haber hecho ya un avion embarcable para las armadas de España, Francia e Italia como minimo ? No se podria haber puesto de acuerdo con las especificaciones tecnicas y sacar el programa entre todos, ahorrando costes ? Por que cuesta tanto hacer las cosas, por que va todo tan lento ? Si pretendemos que paises de 45 o 65 millones de habitantes desarrollen programas militares de este tipo estamos renunciando de facto a tener este tipo de armas, lo que implica una perdida clara de soberania e independencia. O nos creemos que europa es algo serio o cerramos el chiringito.


----------



## radium (9 Nov 2021)

Yo no veo el sentido de esos aviones, ni ningun caza de esos.
Bueno si robar dinero del contribuyente.


----------



## Iron IQ (9 Nov 2021)

Sure Not dijo:


> Cuando el coste de cada avion corresponde a los impuestos anuales de 25.000 remeros, la hora de vuelo de cada avion los impuestos anuales de 40 remeros, y encima, les envian informes detallados de cada vuelo, me parece a mi que mas que cazas de ultima generacion es LA ESTAFA DE ULTIMA GENERACION.
> 
> Si se compran es por motivos politicos, como siempre.



No olvides los sobres!


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (9 Nov 2021)

Es que un F-35 es un avión furtivo, diseñado para una serie de tareas muy especiales, no es un caza estándar al uso, para eso tienes otras alternativas.
Un país como España, tener ese tipo de avión es un lujo, solo debería tener en todo caso unos 12 cazas, para tener 6 en el aire y 6 en tierra


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Es una pena que en Europa aun estemos yendo cada pais por su cuenta en tema de programas militares. No se podria haber hecho ya un avion embarcable para las armadas de España, Francia e Italia como minimo ? No se podria haber puesto de acuerdo con las especificaciones tecnicas y sacar el programa entre todos, ahorrando costes ? Por que cuesta tanto hacer las cosas, por que va todo tan lento ? Si pretendemos que paises de 45 o 65 millones de habitantes desarrollen programas militares de este tipo estamos renunciando de facto a tener este tipo de armas, lo que implica una perdida clara de soberania e independencia. O nos creemos que europa es algo serio o cerramos el chiringito.



La tecnología y la ingeniería no es de Europa, sino de Francia, Alemania, Reino Unido, Italia.. Y para esto:

(1) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info


----------



## Choritino Pizpireto (9 Nov 2021)

Dependemos demasiado de los gringos.
Al junacar cuando se jubilen los harrier le podemos poner drones kamikazes tochos de fabricación nacional


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Es que un F-35 es un avión furtivo, diseñado para una serie de tareas muy especiales, no es un caza estándar al uso, para eso tienes otras alternativas.
> Un país como España, tener ese tipo de avión es un lujo, solo debería tener en todo caso unos 12 cazas, para tener 6 en el aire y 6 en tierra



Si fuéramos fuertes compraríamos donde nos diera la gana, como Turquía.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> El F35 es tan caro que los yankees han reducido pedidos, y estan buscando actualizaciones del F15 (ya en servicio) y del F16 para "complementarlo"
> El problema de España es que si queremos que el Juan Carlos I siga haciendo de portaaviones es el F35B o eternizar los AV8B. Y serían 12, tantos como Harriers, no lo que están diciendo los massmierda.



Veo que estáis con el portaareonaves Juan Carlos I. ¡Hablan de comprar 50 aviones!


----------



## El puto zorro cabrón (9 Nov 2021)

Julc dijo:


> ¿Para qué queremos eso si ya nos han invadido?



Para escoltar al falcon en su retirada.


----------



## lasirvientadesnuda (9 Nov 2021)

Los militares españoles lo que están es ansiosos por pillar el soborno que recibirán de Lockheed cuando se compren los inútiles f-35.
Debe ser un pelín mas abultado que el de airbus.
Ya lo hemos visto mil veces en España.
Y se volverá a ver.

P.D: E f-35 , al igual que la mayoría de aviones de caza ya no sirven para nada. La guerra moderna es con misiles , grandes y pequeñitos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (9 Nov 2021)

El JC1 es un lhd, un buque anfibio multipropósito, no un portaaviones ligero. El F35b es considerablemente más grande y mucho más complejo de operar que el harrier. Además, se debería cambiar la cubierta para que el bicho éste no la achicharre. 

En en teoria, podria transportar 10 o 12, pero una cosa es transportar y otra operar. Dudo que pueda hacerlo con más de 6.

Pero si se quiere embarcar un caza no hay otra opción. Supongo que la idea es hacer lo mismo que UK y destinarlos al EA y destacarlos si fuera menester. Pero soy muy escéptico con su operación con el JC1. 

Como aparato en sí, ni idea ya que los datos reales son confidenciales y lo demás suelen ser conjeturas de aficionados con la información de marketing que publica el fabricante. 

Lo que sí parece claro es que difiere bastante de modelos de generación anterior. Más que la archifamosa furtividad, en mi opinión, lo más interesante del bicho es su fusión de datos de sensores muy avanzados (y la llamada consciencia situacional) y más si lo aplicamos a situaciones de fuego distribuido en cooperación con otros lanzadores. Esto sí que es realmente un salto adelante. 

Sobre el aparato y su coste, ya se ha escrito todo. Un disparate de desarrollo por una mala decisión de partida. Quisieron hacer demasiadas cosas nueva todas a la vez con una sola plataforma. Excesivos compromisos que lastraron su desarrollo desde un primer momento. La prueba es que los diferentes servicios useños ya vuelven a lo de siempre. Por separado. A programas específicos que cumplan necesidades concretas de cada operador. 

Y sobre la versión B, pues teniendo en cuenta que la exigencia de los marines (ya que si no entraba en este programa F35 se quedaban sin cazas embarcados), es una de las principales razones de los exagerados costes de desarrollo, pues casi que me parece que es la versión más interesante de las 3.


----------



## Nut (9 Nov 2021)

Los vetustos Harrier los marines gringos los tendrán como su avión de combate al menos hasta 2029.
Y de estos no quieren saber nada.

Por algo será.Asi que hasta entonces lo mejor es seguir como estamos.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (9 Nov 2021)

Estoy convencido que USA se guarda una puerta trasera en estos aviones para, en caso que no le guste la misión que van a realizar, inutilizarlos.
En la guerra de las Malvinas, los misiles franceses exocet antibuque que se havían vendido a los argentinos tenían un peso decisivo pues un solo misil podía undir un buque Inglés y cambiar el trascurso de la contienda. Los ingleses no creían que los argentinos fuesen capaces de lanzarlos con éxito, pero lo hicieron hundiendo un buque suyo. Argentina tenía algún exocet mas (pero pocos) que podían usar para hundir otro buque inglés. Inglaterra presionó a Francia para que diera un codigo para inutilizar estos misiles y francia cedió!


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Veo que estáis con el portareonaves Juan Carlos I, que con media docena sobran. ¡Hablan de comprar 50 aviones!
> ​Lord Dannatt dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido está en bancarrota por el alto coste de los cazas F-35B, que cuestan cada uno *111 millones de dólares y hasta 125.000 dólares por hora* de vuelo. Este precio es tan elevado que la fuerza aérea estadounidense está comenzando a buscar un avión de combate más barato.​
> 
> 
> ...



SE ME SALTAN LAS PUTAS LAGRIMAS DE LA PUTA RABIA Y LA PUTA IMPOTENCIA

No nos han jodido aun lo suficiente. Encima ahora los mercenarios de mierda que tenemos en el poder, quieren que este pais desembolse una brutal sangria de decenas de miles de millones en comprar ESE PUTO CACHARRO DE MIERDA, que no solo es una puta mierda que no quieren ni ellos, sino que como encima dice el articulo, solo sirve para espiar (aun mas), a los subnormales de los compradores

Mas decenas de miles de millones que tiramos al puto cubo de la basura, en lugar de desarrollar una puta industria militar española, que genere miles y miles de empleos industriales y tecnologicos aqui


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si fuéramos fuertes compraríamos donde nos diera la gana, como Turquía.



En realidad lo que hace Turquia es un error grave, y es un buen ejemplo de lo que NO se debe de hacer.
Si compras americano, compras americano, si compras ruso, ruso.
Son sistemas de armas totalmente diferentes, lo cual obliga a tener mantenimiento, logística, entrenamiento... de dos lineas muy distintas, lo cual dispara el coste.

España no lo está haciendo mal dicho sea de paso, compra material norteamericano, de vez en cuando participa en proyectos europeos (OTAN) y lo mas complicado, empieza a diseñar sus propios sistemas de armas, o al menos parte de ellos.

A España por ejemplo, no le interesa comprar nada ruso o chino, no porque el material sea malo (eso ya sería otra discusión) sino por los hechos expuestos arriba.

Por lo pronto, tienen que sustituir los F-18 de Canarias, y mejorar las capacidades a nivel de guerra electronica y awacs, el resto de la fuerza aerea, para las amenzas que tenemos, va bastante bien


----------



## bigmaller (9 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Investiga un poco sobre el F-35, sus carencias, sus fallos ya detectados
> Algunos paises han disminuido el numero de F-35 que pensaban adquirir



El primero USA.


----------



## abe heinsenberg (9 Nov 2021)

nos venden mierda de aviones a precio de oro,que luego como buenos perros esclavos mandaremos a las misiones no de paz que nos digan los usano otanos


----------



## Tocomotxo (9 Nov 2021)

El caza mas avanzado del mundo para el ejercito de aire. Me parece perfecto junto a los eurofighters.
Y nada menos que 50. Marruecos ahora va a pensarselo 2 veces en tocar los huevos.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (9 Nov 2021)

abe heinsenberg dijo:


> nos venden mierda de aviones a precio de oro,que luego como buenos perros esclavos mandaremos a las misiones no de paz que nos digan los usano otanos



Cosas de ser una colonia imperial…


----------



## Rovusthiano (9 Nov 2021)

Desde que decidieron desguazar el único portaaviones que teníamos -el Príncipe Felipe- somos un país paco. El Juan Carlos I "El Campechano" es una chapuza.


----------



## bigmaller (9 Nov 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> En realidad lo que hace Turquia es un error grave, y es un buen ejemplo de lo que NO se debe de hacer.
> Si compras americano, compras americano, si compras ruso, ruso.
> Son sistemas de armas totalmente diferentes, lo cual obliga a tener mantenimiento, logística, entrenamiento... de dos lineas muy distintas, lo cual dispara el coste.
> 
> ...



La compra de dos sistemas de armas de dos paises diferentes es algo mas que logico. Aunque sí es mas caro, te da opcion para usarlos cuando a tus "aliados" Proveedores no les interesa. 
Si turquia compra F-35, esos aviones son INVOLABLES si usa no quiere.

Esos aviones no despegarian si fuesen usados en un conflicto españa-marruecos.

Los F-35 PARECE que son aviones muy capaces para la guerra en red ( ya veremos en que condiciones radioelectricas), pero solo son una ventaja en el campo de batalla si estan en red con buques, tanques, artilleria, infanteria, awacs, aviones fac, drones..... Si nosotros nno tenemos de eso..... Adivina para quien "trabajarenos"


----------



## Top5 (9 Nov 2021)

Decimus dijo:


> es el caza más adelantado
> 
> que hay problemas nadie los niega
> 
> ...




El bueno es el F 22, mucho más caro y casualmente no puesto a la venta entre sus aliados... por que son aliados manifiestamente inferiores a los que no pueden dar ciertos juguetes.

A ti con el F 35 te van a poner una mierda como el Wildcat fue en los primeros años que estuvo en guerra EEUU en el pacífico (WWII).

Y lo vas a aplaudir.


----------



## Madafaca (9 Nov 2021)

Las elecciones de las compras de armamento suelen estar en manos de todos menos en las de los militares.


----------



## Felson (9 Nov 2021)

Si te venden F-35 (como si fueran F 2000) es que ellos tienen ya los F-5.500), por lo que siempre estarás en desventaja (con ellos y con los que vendan, como Marruecos, por poner un ejemplo). La única forma de ser mejor que el otro es fabricar mejor que el otro, no comprar al otro lo que te dice que tienes que comprar. Pero estamos en España y compramos a USA, como los que están en China compran... a China o lo que están en Irán... compran a Irán... o lo intentan, al menos. Marruecos, por ejemplo, ahora es socio preferente de USA y es lógico, no es por que les guste a los cuellos rojos de Montana llevar chilaba (que ni saben lo que es ni en dónde está Marruecos... ni España... ni Europa... ni lo que es una Península... como aquí), pero los que mandan sí saben todo eso... y mucho más. Por eso nos venden F-35, pero daría igual que nos vendieran F2000. Los F-5.500 no nos los venderán hasta que no no hayan creado los F-72.000 para ellos. Está inventado desde los chinos de El arte de la Guerra. Es más, desde los Austrolitecus de "no se lo cuentes a los otros".


----------



## cacho_perro (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



No hay otra cosa para sustituir los harrier. O se compran o se pierde esa capacidad. Lo de los fallos del f35 se saben desde hace 10 años, pero supongo que para meter mierda todo vale para ganarse los céntimos


----------



## kenny220 (9 Nov 2021)

Hackear, lo que hicieron fue desmontar un Exocet naval, y ponerlo en un remolque terrestre y dispararlo tierra-mar.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> En realidad lo que hace Turquia es un error grave, y es un buen ejemplo de lo que NO se debe de hacer.
> Si compras americano, compras americano, si compras ruso, ruso.
> Son sistemas de armas totalmente diferentes, lo cual obliga a tener mantenimiento, logística, entrenamiento... de dos lineas muy distintas, lo cual dispara el coste.
> 
> ...



Por eso Tuquía nos da 150 vueltas en el campo militar y por eso la respetan. No hay más que ver el papel que aun sigue jugando en Siria, en la guerra contra Armenia con su aliado Azerbaiyán y se ha quedado con la mitad de Libia. Llega la cumbre de la OTAN, y ahí tienes a Erdogán, en cabeza. Sánchez no aparece:








Foto de Cum Fraude en la OTAN. No es contra Pedro Sánchez, anglómanos lameculillos, es contra España


Leo el foro y parece dirigido por Jiménez Losantos: Jiménez Losantos dice que el comunismo y antisemitismo del Gobierno provocó la decisión de EE.UU. de apoyar a Marruecos. Y se queda tan ancho No, cojonistas bocones y lametraserillos, ahí tenéis a España, no a Sánchez. Hay que fijarse mucho...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## torque_200bc (9 Nov 2021)

el avión vale 111 millones, pero un piloto con 1000 horas de vuelo eb el chisme vale 125 millones, por eso la chusma de la fuerza aérea quieren uno por cabeza bueno, por eso y porque llevan la bandera yanki hasta en los calzones claro.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> El caza mas avanzado del mundo para el ejercito de aire. Me parece perfecto junto a los eurofighters.
> Y nada menos que 50. Marruecos ahora va a pensarselo 2 veces en tocar los huevos.





(8) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info

(1) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Desde que decidieron desguazar el único portaaviones que teníamos -el Príncipe Felipe- somos un país paco. El Juan Carlos I "El Campechano" es una chapuza.



Del Príncipe de Asturias no han vendido ni uno y del JCI sólo a Australia ya le vendieron dos.


----------



## alas97 (9 Nov 2021)

En una guerra de verdad con tanto aparatejo informático y contramedidas a las dos horas de salir sanchez en el televisor veré a los milicos sacando a los stukas del museo y los il-18 para aunque sea hacer el paripé ante la gente de que se hizo algo.


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso Tuquía nos da 150 vueltas en el campo militar y por eso la respetan. No hay más que ver el papel que aun sigue jugando en Siria, en la guerra contra Armenia con su aliado Azerbaiyán y se ha quedado con la mitad de Libia. Llega la cumbre de la OTAN, y ahí tienes a Erdogán, en cabeza. Sánchez no aparece:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso España tiene desplazada a Turquía una batería patriot para defenderla desde hace mucho tiempo. Menos vueltas, material obsoleto y poca formación.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Del Príncipe de Asturias no han vendido ni uno y del JCI sólo a Australia ya le vendieron dos.



Si vendimos uno a Tailandia..


----------



## hastalosgueb original (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Del Príncipe de Asturias no han vendido ni uno y del JCI sólo a Australia ya le vendieron dos.



A Tailandia le vendieron una copia del PDA un poco más pequeña, y varios harriers viejos.


----------



## Fígaro (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> (8) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info
> 
> (1) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info





Jombre, teniendo en cuenta que el OP se traga esas magufadas, el resto viene por añadidura...Es ud un tanto borderline, no cree?


----------



## Tocomotxo (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> (8) Aviones de combate de EEUU invaden nuestro espacio aéreo para que España reconozca la soberanía marroquí en el Sáhara | Burbuja.info
> 
> (1) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info



Por eso 50 F-35 vendran bien


----------



## Rantamplum (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Del Príncipe de Asturias no han vendido ni uno y del JCI sólo a Australia ya le vendieron dos.



Le vendieron uno como el príncipe felipe a Tailandia y como el príncipe felipe está siempre en reparación 

Enviado desde mi BV9700Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Tocomotxo dijo:


> Por eso 50 F-35 vendran bien



O sea, que es normal comprarle aviones a quien invade tu espacio aéreo para ayudar al único enemigo que tienes. Y encima controlando totalmente el software del avión.

Sí, el Tocomocho, efectivamente.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Nov 2021)

Rantamplum dijo:


> Le vendieron uno como el príncipe felipe a Tailandia y como el príncipe felipe está siempre en reparación
> 
> Enviado desde mi BV9700Pro mediante Tapatalk



Un portaviones que cargaba 8 aviones. No servía para nada, por eso los obligaron a quitarlo y construir un buque como Dios manda. Nadie lo quiso, sólo para chatarra.

Esas tonterías de los militares de que teníamos que tener un portaviones para darnos prestigio. Para qué, ¿para cruzar el Estrecho de Gibraltar?

Lo mismo ahora, gastarse siete mil millones en unos aviones que te los van dirigir adonde quieran y como quieran. Es algo así como comprar un coche a un quinqui, darle tu dirección y no cambiar ni la cerradura.


----------



## octopodiforme (9 Nov 2021)

hijodeputin dijo:


> para despegue vertical es el f35 o...el f35, no hay otra opción para nuestros vetustos harrier. Por lo demás, cuando toque retirar los f18 imagino que se sustituirán por superhornet en su versión advanced. Seria lo lógico, por capacidad del avión y caracteristicas, pero vete a saber si no les da por comprar otra cosa tipo rafale o gripen, que tampoco seria mala idea.











Future Combat Air System - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Snowball (9 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El JC1 es un lhd, un buque anfibio multipropósito, no un portaaviones ligero. El F35b es considerablemente más grande y mucho más complejo de operar que el harrier. Además, se debería cambiar la cubierta para que el bicho éste no la achicharre.
> 
> En en teoria, podria transportar 10 o 12, pero una cosa es transportar y otra operar. Dudo que pueda hacerlo con más de 6.
> 
> ...



This 

Un eurofighter tiene mayor techo de vuelo y autonomía. En teoría, en combate aire aire es superior al F35. El tema es que el F35 daria una función muy importante que no tiene el EA

AWACS...


----------



## Tocomotxo (9 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> O sea, que es normal comprarle aviones a quien invade tu espacio aéreo para ayudar al único enemigo que tienes. Y encima controlando totalmente el software del avión.
> 
> Sí, el Tocomocho, efectivamente.



Asi que Marruecos invade nuestro espacio aereo y a la vez nos vende los F-35 no? Claro claro...
O es EEUU volando en el espacio aereo de un pais aliado OTAN?
Por supuesto la propaganda de que EEUU ayuda a marruecos ha calado.
Si EEUU nos atacara lo llevabamos claro.
Si eso fuera cierto España no seria mas que un solar ahora mismo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (9 Nov 2021)

Snowball dijo:


> This
> 
> Un eurofighter tiene mayor techo de vuelo y autonomía. En teoría, en combate aire aire es superior al F35. El tema es que el F35 daria una función muy importante que no tiene el EA
> 
> AWACS...



También lo de despegue vertical


----------



## midelburgo (9 Nov 2021)

Que compren 1000 drones suicidas en su lugar por el mismo dinero. Y gastarán solo en su primera y última misión.


----------



## Snowball (9 Nov 2021)

kenny220 dijo:


> Hackear, lo que hicieron fue desmontar un Exocet naval, y ponerlo en un remolque terrestre y dispararlo tierra-mar.



No fue asi

El.sistema de armas del superetendard era tan novedoso que los franceses les habían vendido antes del conflicto el avión junto con los exocets sin integrar.

Los ingenieros argentinos de la armada y varias universidades fueron capaces de hacer la integración y usarlos en combate real.


----------



## reconvertido (9 Nov 2021)

uberales dijo:


> La otra opción son saab o superhornet (como los alemanes) o bien ef2000 o dassault. Y en cuanto a aviones de despegue vertical solo este...



¿Y los f16?


----------



## kenny220 (9 Nov 2021)

Pero no fue hackeo, fue la inventiva Latina, a un alemán no de le habría permitido


----------



## la_trotona (9 Nov 2021)

¿No hay Grippen suecos que puedan hacer servicio similar? ¿al final el Eurofighter se fue al garete?


----------



## eL PERRO (9 Nov 2021)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Es una pena que en Europa aun estemos yendo cada pais por su cuenta en tema de programas militares. No se podria haber hecho ya un avion embarcable para las armadas de España, Francia e Italia como minimo ?



Se lo podria haber hecho españa para si mismo, como se los hacen para si suecia o israel, siendo paises de mierda con menos poblacion que portugal

Al margen de lo que nadie tiene huevos a decir. Y es que en el fondo IMPORTA UNA PUTA MIERDA que se puedan meter 4 aviones de mierda en ese puto barco de mierda. El JC1 fue una puta chapuza de magnas proporciones que no se tuvo que construir. O se hacia un portaviones de verdad, o mejor ahorrate el dinero

Para 4 aviones de mierda que vas a meter a ese barco de mierda, que no te van a servir absolutamente para puto nada, no necesitas gastarte decenas de miles de millones en comprarle puta mierda a sion. Te compras aviones normales europeos y punto pelota, que al menos algo fabricas en tu casa aunque sea poco

Si hay una guerra es contra los moros, y para darles candela basta con salir desde sevilla y las palmas, no hace ninguna puta falta el barco chapuza ese

Esa compra si se acaba haciendo, es UNA PUTA EXIGENCIA DEL AMO, ante el cual hay que pasar por su puto aro y pagar la extorsion


----------



## frangelico (9 Nov 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿No hay Grippen suecos que puedan hacer servicio similar? ¿al final el Eurofighter se fue al garete?



Esta compra es coacción debida a Marruecos. Pone nervioso que se plantee comprarlo y USA vendérselo, y al final nos chantajean. Sin esa amenaza podríamos tirar con algo más barato hasta que llegue el FCAS.


----------



## uno_de_tantos (9 Nov 2021)

Más de lo mismo, la respuesta a todo está aquí, y es la misma que en otros temas. En este caso solo varía la proporción, tres de tres. Oro, plata y bronce para los mismos ganadores.


*Lockheed Martin Corporation (LMT)*
NYSE - Nasdaq Precio en tiempo real. Divisa en USD

*Principales accionistas institucionales*

AccionistaAccionesFecha de notificación% fueraValorState Street Corporation40.172.93429 jun 202114,57%15.199.429.578Vanguard Group, Inc. (The)21.365.19629 jun 20217,75%8.083.521.906Blackrock Inc.16.956.12729 jun 20216,15%6.415.350.650Capital World Investors13.760.23129 jun 20214,99%5.206.183.398Wellington Management Group, LLP9.687.35529 jun 20213,51%3.665.210.764Bank of America Corporation4.771.79629 jun 20211,73%1.805.409.016Charles Schwab Investment Management, Inc.4.373.09929 jun 20211,59%1.654.562.006Geode Capital Management, LLC4.355.83829 jun 20211,58%1.648.031.307Morgan Stanley4.044.68029 jun 20211,47%1.530.304.678Franklin Resources, Inc.3.001.64629 jun 20211,09%1.135.672.764


Por si hay alguno que todavía no se ha enterado:










Los “Cuatro Grandes” Megafondos Financieros que controlan todo: BlackRock, Vanguard, State Street, Fidelity - Por Fausto Frank


HISTORIA Y ESTRUCTURA DEL PODER REAL CAPÍTULO VI: El futuro de la banca: el fin del dinero tradicional y los “Cuatro Grandes” megafondos financieros que controlan a las corporaciones globales…




kontrainfo.com





*LOS “CUATRO GRANDES” MEGAFONDOS FINANCIEROS QUE CONTROLAN TODO: BLACKROCK, VANGUARD, STATE STREET, FIDELITY*


----------



## frangelico (9 Nov 2021)

reconvertido dijo:


> ¿Y los f16?



Nadie quiere tener un equipamiento equivalente al actual marroquí cuando en Marruecos hablan de buscar recursos para adquirir F-35. Al final te queda solo eso, hasta Grecia ha picado y se va a comprar los que iban a ir a Turquía. Los turcos ahora probablemente compren material ruso porque USA les niega el F-35.


----------



## weyler (9 Nov 2021)

la_trotona dijo:


> ¿No hay Grippen suecos que puedan hacer servicio similar? ¿al final el Eurofighter se fue al garete?



¿similar a que? no hay nada similar al F35

lo que pasa que algunos aun creen que los combates aereos son como en la 2º guerra mundial o como en top gun, la guerra aerea basicamente es una plataforma desde donde lanzar misiles, el que tenga menor firma radar, tenga unos sistemas que permitan ver mas lejos ese gana, da igual lo agil que seas, puedes ser una ladrilla y ganar 

el F35 puede ver a un su-30 o a un F15 a mas de 200km (a un eurofigther por ahi andara) mientras que estos verian al F35 a muchisima menos distancia, resultado: el F35 le suelta un par de misiles y se larga, mientras que el otro no sabe ni por donde le vienen 

a esto le sumamos una infinita mayor supervivencia en un entorno de AAA intenso, pudiendose utilizar por ejemplo los F35 delante designando blancos y el eurofigter mas lejos (fuera de la zona AAA) disparando los misiles, porque si entra directamente un eurofighter (o cualquiera que no sea un quinta) lo bajan pronto 

El F35 es la compra mas logica y necesaria, sino nos quedamos sin quinta hasta minimo 2040

ahora bien yo creo que no se compraran, los politicos son asi, ya paso muchas veces que los militares quieren una cosa y los politicos otra, ademas de que España es esclava de airbus, da igual lo que venda, que sea peor, mas cara.. se acaba comprando uropedo


----------



## baneaito (9 Nov 2021)

Futuroscope dijo:


> Dan problemas y son caros de cojones pero son la unica opcion que tiene españa si quiere conservar la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados. Los Harrier se retiran en muy pocos años y no hay ningun otro modelo disponible en el mercado capaz de sustituirlos aparte del F-35
> 
> El dilema es importante: renunciar a la capacidad de tener aviones embarcados o comprar unos pocos F-35 bastante caros, con una hora de vuelo que ahora mismo esta disparada de precio, pero que son los mejores aviones para lo que los quiere españa.
> 
> No se cuantos F-35 deberia comprar España para cumplir el expediente y tener un minimo de unidades que asegurara el ejercicio de esta capacidad hasta que algun dia haya alguna otra opcion. Quizas seria una opcion razonable comprar un numero pequeño de unidades, si es que es posible.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

midelburgo dijo:


> Que compren 1000 drones suicidas en su lugar por el mismo dinero. Y gastarán solo en su primera y última misión.



la carga explosiva de esos drones es ridicula


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> ¿similar a que? no hay nada similar al F35
> 
> lo que pasa que algunos aun creen que los combates aereos son como en la 2º guerra mundial o como en top gun, la guerra aerea basicamente es una plataforma desde donde lanzar misiles, el que tenga menor firma radar, tenga unos sistemas que permitan ver mas lejos ese gana, da igual lo agil que seas, puedes ser una ladrilla y ganar
> 
> ...



Bueno, esclavos de Airbus somos pero en Europa el F-35 arrasa, ya estan dentro Italia, UK, Bélgica, Dinamarca , Holanda y Noruega. Polonia anda mirando y Grecia lo mismo. Hasta alguno más del Este podría caer. Solo Francia y Alemania, que no están en primera línea ante el Islam, se mantienen sin comprar . Yo creo que al final se hará la compra.


----------



## Tartufo (10 Nov 2021)

Si Israel los tiene no pueden ser malos, ahora mismo no tiene ningún competidor sus capacidades son únicas


----------



## bigmaller (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, esclavos de Airbus somos pero en Europa el F-35 arrasa, ya estan dentro Italia, UK, Bélgica, Dinamarca , Holanda y Noruega. Polonia anda mirando y Grecia lo mismo. Hasta alguno más del Este podría caer. Solo Francia y Alemania, que no están en primera línea ante el Islam, se mantienen sin comprar . Yo creo que al final se hará la compra.



Que no estan en primera linea "ante el islam"??? 

Puede desarrollar eso? 

Ningun pais que has mencionado esta mas " Ante el islam" Que francia. 

Y "ante el islam" Que ventaja te da el f-35?


----------



## Furymundo (10 Nov 2021)

no podemos comprarnos Saabs ?


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Que no estan en primera linea "ante el islam"???
> 
> Puede desarrollar eso?
> 
> ...



No tienen de vecino a un país musulman que pretende territorios suyos. Tienen el Islam dentro eso sí, pero los aviones son para alcanzar y mantener la superioridad aérea en una guerra convencional, a Alemania antes le llega un bombardero ruso que uno albanés o turco. A España ya sabemos quien la tiene en el punto de mira.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, esclavos de Airbus somos pero en Europa el F-35 arrasa, ya estan dentro Italia, UK, Bélgica, Dinamarca , Holanda y Noruega. Polonia anda mirando y Grecia lo mismo. Hasta alguno más del Este podría caer. Solo Francia y Alemania, que no están en primera línea ante el Islam, se mantienen sin comprar . Yo creo que al final se hará la compra.



Oye, ¿has leído la cabecera, lo que dicen el R.U. y Noruega sobre ese avión?


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Oye, ¿has leído la cabecera, lo que dicen el R.U. y Noruega sobre ese avión?



Ya. Si ese es el problema, nos dirigen a comprar algo que luego a saber si podremos usar. Pero si lo tiene el enemigo es seguro que lo usará contra nosotros.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Furymundo dijo:


> no podemos comprarnos Saabs ?



Para eso compramos más Eurofighter hasta tener 150.


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Nov 2021)

Militronchos apañoles, tripudos, pelotas e ignorantes, les encanta chupar nabo sidoso yonki del tio SAMuel


----------



## Furymundo (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Si ese es el problema, *nos dirigen a comprar algo que luego a saber si podremos usar*. Pero si lo tiene el enemigo es seguro que lo usará contra nosotros.



eso es lo mejor
todo estamos pensando en moroland.


----------



## Pura Sangre (10 Nov 2021)

yo solo compraría los F-35B para la armada y me esperaría a que avanzase el programa FCAS. 

Otra cosa sería que marruecos también adquiriese F-35, entonces habría que comprar unos cuantos más para la fuerza aérea.

Aunque siempre estamos en lo mismo, si no hay cojones para usar el ejercito cuando fuese menester, de poco sirve el material que tenga.


----------



## ashe (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Los suizos no tienen compromisos militares con nadie ni tampoco enemigos. Eso sí, protegen su soberanía como nadie. ¿Pero contra quién va a combatir un avión suizo?



los suizos destacan por ser el lugar donde se mueve gran parte de los avisperos del mundo en plan "unos mueven el árbol y otros recogen las nueces" y eso es mas que sabido... ¿sino porque crees que en dos guerras mundiales no tocaron Suiza? ¿por "compasión"?


----------



## Rovusthiano (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Del Príncipe de Asturias no han vendido ni uno y del JCI sólo a Australia ya le vendieron dos.



Ahora explícame como haces que despegue un avión del JCI. Un avión normal sin despegue vertical. No pueden, es un "portaaviones" de juguete.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

Encima tendrán veto para atacar a Moromierdaland como los F86 en la guerra de Ifni. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Ahora explícame como haces que despegue un avión del JCI. Un avión normal sin despegue vertical. No pueden, es un "portaaviones" de juguete.



No, no es un portaaviones de juguete, es una Puta Mierda de BARCO MAGDALENERO para repartir magdalenas en desastres naturales en el tercer mundo, para otra cosa no vale.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> No tienen de vecino a un país musulman que pretende territorios suyos. Tienen el Islam dentro eso sí, pero los aviones son para alcanzar y mantener la superioridad aérea en una guerra convencional, a Alemania antes le llega un bombardero ruso que uno albanés o turco. A España ya sabemos quien la tiene en el punto de mira.



Francia lleva en djibuti decenios. Tiene enormes intereses en africa y oriente medio. 

Los f-35 no valen para mantener superioridad aerea en guerra convencional. Son ( en teoria) para primer dia ( por stealth y control situacional) de guerra contra paises medios, como iran, siria, venezuela o bielorrusia. son demasiado caros para COIN.

Precisamente quien ha comprado el caza demuestra claramente para que es. 

El f-35 es por si mismo, un contrato de fidelidad. Por eso paises independientes con políticas exteriores propias no lo adquieten. Y si lo hacen, no es su unico avion


----------



## Nut (10 Nov 2021)

El Juan Carlos I es un porta helicopteros.Los Harrier estaban para el Principe de Asturias eran de él.Se tubo que desguazar por el alto coste de renovar todos sus sistemas de combate.Y por que no habia pasta para hacerlo.Error.

Ya se han probado los tigre del ejercito para ser embarcados.Cumplirian la misión de apoyo a desembarco y defensa flota de forma en el primer caso mas que bien en el 2º aceptable.Es solo cambiar la filosofia.

El helicoptero es un arma excelente para una armada.

Si España quiere tener un ala embarcada lo que tiene que hacer es construir un nuevo portaaviones para soportarla.Tenemos capacidad de sobra.

Y apostar por cazas europeos.El Rafale por ejemplo.Un caza excelente.

Comprar los F35 es un error estratégico y de hacerlo por quedar bien bastaria con 6-8 y su rol seria no combate sino infiltración/inteligencia.

Ademas son carísimos de mantener.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Nov 2021)

Nut dijo:


> El Juan Carlos I es un porta helicopteros.Los Harrier estaban para el Principe de Asturias eran de él.Se tubo que desguazar por el alto coste de renovar todos sus sitemas de combate.Y por que no habia pasta para hacerlo.Error.
> 
> Ya se han probado los tigre del ejercito para ser embarcados.Cumplirian la misión de apoyo a desembarco y defensa flota de forma en el primer caso mas que bien en el 2º aceptable.Es solo cambiar la filosofia.
> 
> ...



Es un contrato de fidelidad al amo


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

Acabo de leer que el barco MAGDALENERO Juan Carlos 1º se debe reformar para operar los F35, ni la pista aguantaría. Mejor sería hundirlo y hacer un porta de verdad


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Kanime (10 Nov 2021)

ese avion es un dron yo compraria ya el dron ese que lleva personas eso si que parece buena idea


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Hubo un alto mando de la USAF que en una conferencia dijo que en un dogfight (combate visual, con cañon básicamente), un MiG-21 se lo comía con patatas, lo cual es obvio, porque estás comparando un avión prácticamente acrobático con un ladrillo con muchos chips.

Lo del F-35 es un bluff, no hay duda, sirve muy bien para bombardear desde lejos asentamientos de yihadistas en chanclas como si estuvieras en el sofá de tu casa, pero hoy día los sistemas de radar también han avanzado, y el efecto stealth ya casi ni existe, lo van a detectar, y como es un ladrillo, con que envíes un caza de tercera generación a interceptarlo, lo va a pillar y lo va a derribar. No sirve para combate aéreo, ni para superioridad aérea, solo para interceptar bombarderos desde lejos, o ataque táctico de precisión, nada que otros hagan igual.

La única ventaja técnica que tiene el F-35 es su sistema de armas y radar, con un alcance tal que te pueden pillar a tí desde a tomar por culo. La gran ventaja del F-35 es la pasta que genera, porque como todas las marionetas de la otan tienen que comprar lo que diga USA, pues ale, todos a comprarlo. Lo mismo pasó con el F-104, un avión espectacular, sí, pero un bluff como caza, y lo teníamos en toda europa, un mierdacaza que no servía para nada, solo para matar a pilotos por la inestabilidad inherente que tenía.


----------



## Viviendo (10 Nov 2021)

Salirse de la OTAN, una base para los rusos y otra para los chinos


----------



## Kabraloka (10 Nov 2021)

el gobierno hispano hará lo que le digan. Nunca ha tenido criterio propio.


----------



## Fígaro (10 Nov 2021)

Algo tendrá el agua bendita...

Y precisamente los militares españoles no atan los perros con longanizas, si lo quieren es por algo.


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (10 Nov 2021)

Viviendo dijo:


> Salirse de la OTAN, una base para los rusos y otra para los chinos



Y de paso podemos reconvertir a los pescadores en piratas, como hacen los somalíes


----------



## Desencantado (10 Nov 2021)

Charlie_69 dijo:


> Hay que generar industria interna de drones, a los turcos les ha ido bien



O incluso industria de algún tipo,


----------



## Gubelkian (10 Nov 2021)

Sure Not dijo:


> Los harrier no tienen por que ser retirados, hay piezas de recambio de sobras, y para la mision que tienen no estan obsoletos.
> 
> El F35b, cada vez que aterrice en el juancarlos, enviara la posicion de este a USA, que a su vez la remitira a Marruecos.



USA ya sabe en todo momento dónde está el Juan Carlos I. No necesita que el avión se lo diga.

El problema más grave de ese avión no es información que USA ya puede obtener fácilmente, sino que España no se lo puede permitir. 

No veo utilidad a la capacidad de aviación embarcada, en cambio los helicópteros embarcados son imprescindibles. Deberíamos de prescindir de esa capacidad, que no es más que escaparate.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Hubo un alto mando de la USAF que en una conferencia dijo que en un dogfight (combate visual, con cañon básicamente), un MiG-21 se lo comía con patatas, lo cual es obvio, porque estás comparando un avión prácticamente acrobático con un ladrillo con muchos chips.
> 
> Lo del F-35 es un bluff, no hay duda, sirve muy bien para bombardear desde lejos asentamientos de yihadistas en chanclas como si estuvieras en el sofá de tu casa, pero hoy día los sistemas de radar también han avanzado, y el efecto stealth ya casi ni existe, lo van a detectar, y como es un ladrillo, con que envíes un caza de tercera generación a interceptarlo, lo va a pillar y lo va a derribar. No sirve para combate aéreo, ni para superioridad aérea, solo para interceptar bombarderos desde lejos, o ataque táctico de precisión, nada que otros hagan igual.
> 
> La única ventaja técnica que tiene el F-35 es su sistema de armas y radar, con un alcance tal que te pueden pillar a tí desde a tomar por culo. La gran ventaja del F-35 es la pasta que genera, porque como todas las marionetas de la otan tienen que comprar lo que diga USA, pues ale, todos a comprarlo. Lo mismo pasó con el F-104, un avión espectacular, sí, pero un bluff como caza, y lo teníamos en toda europa, un mierdacaza que no servía para nada, solo para matar a pilotos por la inestabilidad inherente que tenía.



Creo que tienes una visión un tanto antigua. Los dogfights son reliquias del pasado. Si ya los combates aire aire son extraños, apenas un par en los últimos 20 años en todo el mundo, los combates dentro del rango visual ya solo se podrían explicar por un fallo terrible. Y la superioridad aérea ya ha cambiado totalmente también. Y para ese modelo de superioridad aérea, el F35 me parece excelentemente dotado. 

De hecho casi todos los aviones destruidos desde Vietnam han sido en tierra. 

El F35 no me parece para nada un bluff. Otra cosa es su coste y su compicadísima historia de desarrollo. Eso y que tiene las patas cortas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

Veo que hay mucha confusión con el JC1. 

El JC1 NO es un portaviones. Su aspecto puede parecerse a un portaviones y eso puede llevar a error, pero es otra cosa. 

Es un buque anfibio multiproposito, que combina un dique inundable con una cubierta corrida para mayor flexibilidad. 

Y para tratarlo con justicia. A pesar de que sea muy grande, su coste es bastante inferior al de una fragata moderna. El coste de un buque no está en su tamaño sino en los sistemas que lleva (y el coste de operación a lo largo de su vida, claro). Los anglos dicen el acero es barato y el aire es gratis. Pues eso. 

Por coste, es incomparable con un portaviones. Sólo su construcción sería 10 veces más el coste del JC1 y teniendo en cuenta todo el coste completo podría ser 20 o 30 veces más. No tienen nada que ver. 

El JC1 es un excelente buque que hace lo que tiene que hacer, para lo que se diseñó, a un precio muy razonable.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

Fígaro dijo:


> Algo tendrá el agua bendita...
> 
> Y precisamente los militares españoles no atan los perros con longanizas, si lo quieren es por algo.



A los militares NI SE LES ESCUCHA, por ejemplo la Armada no quería el JuanCarlos 1º y se lo impusieron por cojones.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Creo que tienes una visión un tanto antigua. Los dogfights son reliquias del pasado. Si ya los combates aire aire son extraños, apenas un par en los últimos 20 años en todo el mundo, los combates dentro del rango visual ya solo se podrían explicar por un fallo terrible. Y la superioridad aérea ya ha cambiado totalmente también. Y para ese modelo de superioridad aérea, el F35 me parece excelentemente dotado.
> 
> De hecho casi todos los aviones destruidos desde Vietnam han sido en tierra.
> 
> El F35 no me parece para nada un bluff. Otra cosa es su coste y su compicadísima historia de desarrollo. Eso y que tiene las patas cortas.



La verdad es que es cierto, dogfights hoy día? En las películas, no nos engañemos....

No obstante, sigo sin ver al F-35 en plan superioridad aérea si el enemigo no es una tribu de moros en la jaima, la verdad, manda f-35 a china o rusia y te los bajan en 0, porque en combate real la potencia de cálculo sirve para simulaciones, en el mundo real la cosa puede ser muy distinta.

En Vietnam, precisamente, se prescindió del cañón, porque decían que era cosa del pasado, y tuvieron que aprender la lección: el cañón aún sirve. Si te fijas, casi todo el mundo tiene la idea de que en el tema de combates aéreos, la USAF ganó, porque nos han lavado el cerebro con history channel haciendo documentales donde cuentan únicamente las victorias usanas, pero si te vas a los números, la fuerza aérea vietnamita con sus F-17 y MiG-21 les dieron una soberana paliza a los F-4, F-101 o F-105, y menos mal que no trastearon mucho con los F-104 que si no la cosa hubiera sido peor. Si te vas a la guerra de Korea, (Mig-15 vs F-86), el ratio favorable a Korea del norte fue de 10 a 1, ni más ni menos, como dicen los anglos: go figure.

Por último, como dices, la pasta. Lo que cuesta una hora de vuelo de esos ladrillos volantes es tan caro, tan específico y necesitan tantos recursos, que como tengas un enemigo un poco decente, esos aparatos no vuelan. En una guerra real, usarían los F-35 un tiempo muy corto, después eso no sirve para nada.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> La verdad es que es cierto, dogfights hoy día? En las películas, no nos engañemos....
> 
> No obstante, sigo sin ver al F-35 en plan superioridad aérea si el enemigo no es una tribu de moros en la jaima, la verdad, manda f-35 a china o rusia y te los bajan en 0, porque en combate real la potencia de cálculo sirve para simulaciones, en el mundo real la cosa puede ser muy distinta.
> 
> ...




El F35, te baja cualquier avion ruso sin despeinarse, los chinos que "progresan adecuadamente" bastante ocupados están copiando hasta el ultimo tornillo de los motores rusos.

Con el invento ese que llevan los rusos del IRST, a ver si pueden ver algo, el AESA del F35 ya sabe el color de los calzonzillos del piloto.

El F35 por muchos sobrecoste y problemas de juventud, hoy en dia eso no tiene rival. Y no hay mas que ver el mercado de exportacion que tiene, todo el que puede optar a comprarlo hace acopio de él.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> El F35, te baja cualquier avion ruso sin despeinarse, los chinos que "progresan adecuadamente" bastante ocupados están copiando hasta el ultimo tornillo de los motores rusos.
> 
> Con el invento ese que llevan los rusos del IRST, a ver si pueden ver algo, el AESA del F35 ya sabe el color de los calzonzillos del piloto.
> 
> El F35 por muchos sobrecoste y problemas de juventud, hoy en dia eso no tiene rival. Y no hay mas que ver el mercado de exportacion que tiene, todo el que puede optar a comprarlo hace acopio de él.



El F35 participó en operaciones de guerra únicamente en Siria, y en contadas ocasiones, siempre escoltado, y sabiendo que los rusos no iban a disparar. Así que menos cuentos.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> La verdad es que es cierto, dogfights hoy día? En las películas, no nos engañemos....
> 
> No obstante, sigo sin ver al F-35 en plan superioridad aérea si el enemigo no es una tribu de moros en la jaima, la verdad, manda f-35 a china o rusia y te los bajan en 0, porque en combate real la potencia de cálculo sirve para simulaciones, en el mundo real la cosa puede ser muy distinta.
> 
> ...



Pero es que niego la mayor. Un F35 no puedes enviarlo a Rusia o China antes de que las defensas estén muy degradadas. 

Pero por una razón más sencilla. Es que no llega. A no ser que vaya enchufado a un avión cisterna claro. Pero eso limitaria 'un poco' su furtividad. 

Para lo que dices, los americanos ya están desarrollando el B21, que sí está diseñado para hacer eso. Y todos los diseños preliminares de su caza acompañante (a la antigua) se parecen más a una ala furtiva de ataque al suelo que a un caza clásico. Porque la superioridad aérea ya ha cambiado mucho.

Me temo que el tiempo de los cazas hipermaniobrables ya pasó. Eso sí, son maravillas de la tecnología. 

Y el F35, con todos sus problemas y defectos, es el primero de una nueva especie al que todos imitarán.

Llega la era de los superordenadores voladores. Información, combate en red cooperativa, ataque electrónico... Otra era


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Bueno, esclavos de Airbus somos pero en Europa el F-35 arrasa, ya estan dentro Italia, UK, Bélgica, Dinamarca , Holanda y Noruega. Polonia anda mirando y Grecia lo mismo. Hasta alguno más del Este podría caer. Solo Francia y Alemania, que no están en primera línea ante el Islam, se mantienen sin comprar . Yo creo que al final se hará la compra.



desde el ministerio de defensa ya dicen que del F35 nada


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

Rovusthiano dijo:


> Ahora explícame como haces que despegue un avión del JCI. Un avión normal sin despegue vertical. No pueden, es un "portaaviones" de juguete.



Otra vez. Que quieren comprar 50 aviones, no 5


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, no es un portaaviones de juguete, es una Puta Mierda de BARCO MAGDALENERO para repartir magdalenas en desastres naturales en el tercer mundo, para otra cosa no vale.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Por eso los australianos han firmado este acuerdo con Navantia. Todos esos buques son de diseño de Navantia

Navantia Australia Capability - YouTube


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

Fígaro dijo:


> Algo tendrá el agua bendita...
> 
> Y precisamente los militares españoles no atan los perros con longanizas, si lo quieren es por algo.



Tú no cuentas, que eres tonto. Y se dice "algo tendrá el agua cuando la bendicen"


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Otra vez. Que quieren comprar 50 aviones, no 5



esos 50 no son para la armada, aparte no hay nada oficial, esas cifras de 25+25 son solo teoria de la revista, teoria absurda ya que para la armada serian solo una docena


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso los australianos han firmado este acuerdo con Navantia. Todos esos buques son de diseño de Navantia
> 
> Navantia Australia Capability - YouTube



Y dos turcos también. En su categoría es de lo más vendido del mundo detrás de los americanos


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

ashe dijo:


> los suizos destacan por ser el lugar donde se mueve gran parte de los avisperos del mundo en plan "unos mueven el árbol y otros recogen las nueces" y eso es mas que sabido... ¿sino porque crees que en dos guerras mundiales no tocaron Suiza? ¿por "compasión"?



-Cinco más cinco es igual a doce

-No, hombre, te equivocas, si son las diez y media y está lloviendo.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> esos 50 no son para la armada, aparte no hay nada oficial, esas cifras de 25+25 son solo teoria de la revista, teoria absurda ya que para la armada serian solo una docena



Yo vería lógico 20 EF ya para Gando y 36+12 F-35 al final de esta década para EdA y Armada. Con esos 36 se reemplazan todos los F-18 peninsulares, que son más pero menos capaces. Haces dos escusdrones de 18. Lo imposible es que los F-18 lleguen a 2045, y el primer escuadfon de FCAS estará por entonces. El Fcas sustituirá a los EF.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> El F35 participó en operaciones de guerra únicamente en Siria, y en contadas ocasiones, siempre escoltado, y sabiendo que los rusos no iban a disparar. Así que menos cuentos.




Claro va a ir escoltado (por un OV-10 BRONCO xd), un avion diseñado para hacer misiones con invisibilidad de radar. Es como sacar un Ferrari a hacer circuito junto a otro vehiculo de menores prestaciones.

El F35 por mucho que os duela es de lo mejor que hay volando a dia de hoy, en su campo es cremica de la buena.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Ya. Si ese es el problema, nos dirigen a comprar algo que luego a saber si podremos usar. Pero si lo tiene el enemigo es seguro que lo usará contra nosotros.



Entonces vamos y se lo compramos. Es una mierda y lo teledirigen ellos, pero como el vecino lo ha comprado y además le apoyan los mismos que nos quieren vender ese trasto, entonces no podemos ser menos que los vecinos.


----------



## Energia libre (10 Nov 2021)

Por que creeis que han puesto a la corrupta/ asesina de Margarita Robles como ministra de defensa.


----------



## Billy Fockabocas (10 Nov 2021)

Madafaca dijo:


> Las elecciones de las compras de armamento suelen estar en manos de todos menos en las de los militares.



Que se lo pregunten al hijodelagranputa de Narcis Serra, que hizo una fortuna de 300 millones comprando pura hez.


----------



## Jasa (10 Nov 2021)

Sure Not dijo:


> Cuando el coste de cada avion corresponde a los impuestos anuales de 25.000 remeros, la hora de vuelo de cada avion los impuestos anuales de 40 remeros, y encima, les envian informes detallados de cada vuelo, me parece a mi que mas que cazas de ultima generacion es LA ESTAFA DE ULTIMA GENERACION.
> 
> Si se compran es por motivos politicos, como siempre.



Independientemente que tengas razón, podemos hacer la similitud de otra manera.

El coste de este avión sobrevalorado (que no creo que lo sea, pero bueno), es de una quinta parte del coste del ministerio de Igualdá de este año y SOLO con el aumento de inversión en el ministerio de consumo de Garzón (el de las grandes frases como <<que cierren los locales si no pueden pagar>>, <<hay que comer bichos>>, <<lo bueno de no haber deportes es que ha disminuido las apuestas en los deportes>>, <<jamón malo>>, etc...) te da para 80 horas de vuelo


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> El F35 participó en operaciones de guerra únicamente en Siria, y en contadas ocasiones, siempre escoltado, y sabiendo que los rusos no iban a disparar. Así que menos cuentos.



El F35 está operativo desde hace muy poco, así que es normal que solo haya aparecido en Siria. 

Y sobre lo que comentas de ir escoltado. En operaciones conjuntas, más bien es el F35 el que escolta a los demás. Por una simple razón, es el que tiene mayores capacidades de detección.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> El F35 está operativo desde hace muy poco, así que es normal que solo haya aparecido en Siria.
> 
> Y sobre lo que comentas de ir escoltado. En operaciones conjuntas, más bien es el F35 el que escolta a los demás. Por una simple razón, es el que tiene mayores capacidades de detección.



¿es tan bueno su radar que puedes hacer una especie de AWaCS distribuido con estos aviones? ¿El nuevo radar del EF no alcanza esas capacidades?


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo vería lógico 20 EF ya para Gando y 36+12 F-35 al final de esta década para EdA y Armada. Con esos 36 se reemplazan todos los F-18 peninsulares, que son más pero menos capaces. Haces dos escusdrones de 18.



eso de que menos unidades por que son mas capaces es una escusa de los politicos para gastar menos, vale que tendran mas capacidades, pero tambien tiene mas capacidades los sistemas a los que se tiene que enfrentar, con lo cual lo unico que haces es debilitarte, perder masa critica 

ya partiamos de que el ala de gando era mas reducida que las peninsulares y ahora se pretende recortar sobre lo recortado, ahora quedan 20, pero por que se perdieron varios, originalmente eran 24 o por ahi

deberia ser dos alas de 36 para sustituir a los F18 de la peninsula, 72, por que ademas el F35 es un multiplicador de la fuerza, puede servir como awacs entre muchas otras cosas que no tenemos, con lo cual multiplicas las funciones que debe-puede hacer 

yo por mi haria lo siguiente
sustituir los F18 peninsulares 1 por 1 por el F35A

los F18 de canarias los cambiaria por el superhornet, este es un avion naval con lo cual esta mas preparado para el ambiente marino y aunque pueda suponer un gasto extra tener otra linea de mantenimiento a la larga vas a ahorrar, por que una el avion te durara mas años, por que un eurofigther en canarias en 10 años los tendras hecho mierda por la corrosion y otra que tendra menos mantenimiento 

y si no hay dinero me olvidaba del ala embarcada y le metia drones al JCI, los turcos estan desarrollando uno para su jci


----------



## M. Priede (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Claro va a ir escoltado (por un OV-10 BRONCO xd), un avion diseñado para hacer misiones con invisibilidad de radar. Es como sacar un Ferrari a hacer circuito junto a otro vehiculo de menores prestaciones.
> 
> El F35 por mucho que os duela es de lo mejor que hay volando a dia de hoy, en su campo es cremica de la buena.



Por tanto ese avión sólo participó en la guerra de Siria y de la manera que digo. Actualmente los usa Israel para lanzar misiles desde fuera del espacio aéreo de Siria. No ha entrado en combate ni una vez.

*Más de 40 F-35 sin motores, dicen los líderes de la Fuerza Aérea*
14 de julio de 2021 | Por Greg Hadley
Más de 40 F-35 en la Fuerza Aérea de EE. UU. Actualmente no tienen motores según los datos más recientes, dijeron altos funcionarios al Congreso el 13 de julio.
Hablando ante el subcomité de Servicios Armados de la Cámara sobre fuerzas tácticas aéreas y terrestres, la subsecretaria interina de la Fuerza Aérea para Adquisiciones, Tecnología y Logística, Darlene Costello, dijo que 41 de los cazas de quinta generación no tienen un motor debido a problemas de mantenimiento, mientras que Actualmente se están reparando 56 módulos de potencia F135 en la Base de la Fuerza Aérea Tinker, Oklahoma. Hay 272 aviones F-35A en el inventario de la Fuerza Aérea , lo que significa que casi el 15 por ciento no tiene motor.
El teniente general Eric T. Fick, oficial ejecutivo del programa F-35, confirmó los números de Costello y señaló que el número exacto se puede calcular de diferentes maneras.
El representante Donald Norcross (DN.J.), sin embargo, expresó su malestar por proporcionar fondos para comprar más F-35, mientras que una cantidad significativa de aviones ya están en servicio que necesitan motores.
"La idea de desplegar [lanzar] un nuevo avión con un motor mientras otros están sentados, y estoy escuchando los números y podemos discutir cuáles son, pero [eso es] ciertamente algo que es una preocupación real". Dijo Norcross. 
Norcross fue solo uno de varios representantes que expresaron sus preocupaciones sobre el programa F-35 durante la audiencia del 13 de julio, y otros abordaron temas familiares de altos costos de mantenimiento y producción retrasada mientras discutían la solicitud de presupuesto 2022 para programas de aviones tácticos y de entrenamiento de ala fija. .
El representante Mike Turner (republicano por Ohio) citó un hallazgo de la Oficina de Responsabilidad del Gobierno de que menos del cuatro por ciento de los motores F-35 se entregaron a tiempo, y preguntó si el ejército estaba buscando opciones de motores alternativos para mantener bajos los costos de mantenimiento y operación.
“Los costos del motor en mantenimiento son desafiantes”, reconoció Fick, al tiempo que señaló que ninguna entrega del F-35 se ha retrasado debido a un motor. “Y a medida que nos acercamos rápidamente a la primera remoción programada del motor en 2.000 horas, comenzaremos a asumir esos costos en el mantenimiento del sistema de aire. Y también sabemos que hemos comenzado a alcanzar un punto plano o más plano en la curva de aprendizaje en relación con el costo total de los motores de producción.
“Cuando combino eso con la noción de que después del contenido actual del Bloque 4, es probable que necesitemos una mayor potencia y una mayor capacidad de gestión térmica de nuestro sistema de propulsión, creo que existe la necesidad de buscar opciones desde la perspectiva del sistema de propulsión. "
Mientras tanto, dijo Fick, la oficina del programa conjunto está adoptando un enfoque de tres frentes para cerrar la brecha del motor, trabajando para acortar el tiempo de reparación en Tinker, realizar operaciones de reparación en otras instalaciones y mantener los motores en los aviones por más tiempo. 
Para los módulos de potencia del motor en particular, dijo Fick, la oficina del programa ahora anticipa que la oferta cubrirá la demanda para 2024, y la acumulación se eliminará para 2029. 
La actualización del Bloque 4, que la Fuerza Aérea ha dicho que es clave para garantizar que el F-35 pueda ganar una pelea entre pares , también fue objeto de escrutinio. Jon Ludwigson, director de contratación y adquisiciones de seguridad nacional para la GAO, reiteró las preocupaciones de su oficina de que los plazos vinculados a la capacidad de producción total y al Bloque 4 han sido demasiado optimistas , lo que ha configurado el programa para no cumplir con los plazos. Eso, combinado con los problemas de la cadena de suministro y los costos de mantenimiento, “plantea interrogantes sobre cuántas aeronaves se pueden producir de manera realista a tiempo en el corto plazo mientras se respaldan las aeronaves en el campo”, testificó Ludwigson.
Sin embargo, sin el Bloque 4, la Fuerza Aérea decidió no agregar ningún F-35 a su lista de prioridades no financiadas para 2022 , dijo el teniente general David S. Nahom, subjefe de personal para planes y programas. Por cada F-35 que compre el servicio antes de la actualización del Bloque 4, dijo que habrá un costo para actualizar con las nuevas capacidades. Y en ciertos casos, agregó Ludwigson, esas modificaciones podrían ocurrir antes de que la aeronave se entregue al Departamento de Defensa en primer lugar. 
La cuestión de cuántos F-35 ordenará la Fuerza Aérea en un futuro próximo permanece abierta; El jefe de personal, general Charles Q. Brown Jr., ha dicho que los resultados de un estudio de aviación táctica en curso determinarán si el servicio aumentará la producción del avión. El 13 de julio, Nahom le dijo al subcomité que espera que el estudio se complete para fines del verano.








More than 40 F-35s Without Engines, Air Force Leaders Say | Air & Space Forces Magazine


A total of 41 F-35s in the US Air Force currently don't have engines, officials told Congress, as the program looks to fix its sustainment costs.




www.airforcemag.com


----------



## tovarovsky (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Hubo un alto mando de la USAF que en una conferencia dijo que en un dogfight (combate visual, con cañon básicamente), un MiG-21 se lo comía con patatas, lo cual es obvio, porque estás comparando un avión prácticamente acrobático con un ladrillo con muchos chips.
> 
> Lo del F-35 es un bluff, no hay duda, sirve muy bien para bombardear desde lejos asentamientos de yihadistas en chanclas como si estuvieras en el sofá de tu casa, pero hoy día los sistemas de radar también han avanzado, y el efecto stealth ya casi ni existe, lo van a detectar, y como es un ladrillo, con que envíes un caza de tercera generación a interceptarlo, lo va a pillar y lo va a derribar. No sirve para combate aéreo, ni para superioridad aérea, solo para interceptar bombarderos desde lejos, o ataque táctico de precisión, nada que otros hagan igual.
> 
> La única ventaja técnica que tiene el F-35 es su sistema de armas y radar, con un alcance tal que te pueden pillar a tí desde a tomar por culo. La gran ventaja del F-35 es la pasta que genera, porque como todas las marionetas de la otan tienen que comprar lo que diga USA, pues ale, todos a comprarlo. Lo mismo pasó con el F-104, un avión espectacular, sí, pero un bluff como caza, y lo teníamos en toda europa, un mierdacaza que no servía para nada, solo para matar a pilotos por la inestabilidad inherente que tenía.



Widowmakers que costaron una fortuna y que mataron casi a mas pilotos que a malos malotes mumalos...


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> eso de que menos unidades por que son mas capaces es una escusa de los politicos para gastar menos, vale que tendran mas capacidades, pero tambien tiene mas capacidades los sistemas a los que se tiene que enfrentar, con lo cual lo unico que haces es debilitarte, perder masa critica
> 
> ya partiamos de que el ala de gando era mas reducida que las peninsulares y ahora se pretende recortar sobre lo recortado, ahora quedan 20, pero por que se perdieron varios, originalmente eran 24 o por ahi
> 
> ...



Si, los escuadrones en tiempos del F-1 y aún del F-18 son de 24. Pero si te fijas, lo mismo Holanda que Bélgica han reducido mucho su flota al pasar de F-16 a F-35.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso los australianos han firmado este acuerdo con Navantia. Todos esos buques son de diseño de Navantia
> 
> Navantia Australia Capability - YouTube



Normal , por el Sudeste asiático hay muchas catástrofes para ir a llevar magdalenas, las fragatas ya son otra cosa pero esos barcos NO LOS QUERÍA NI LA ARMADA!!!


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> esos 50 no son para la armada, aparte no hay nada oficial, esas cifras de 25+25 son solo teoria de la revista, teoria absurda ya que para la armada serian solo una docena



No, yo lo he leído y se está preparando el pedido para recibirlos entre 2027-2030 y son 25 para la armada y 25 para el aire, sin versiones diferentes pero no descartan que sean de uso mixto entre los dos ejércitos. Siempre hay aviones en mantenimiento así que si tienes 25 en la armada con suerte tienes 15 operativos.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> No, yo lo he leído y se está preparando el pedido para recibirlos entre 2027-2030 y son 25 para la armada y 25 para el aire, sin versiones diferentes pero no descartan que sean de uso mixto entre los dos ejércitos. Siempre hay aviones en mantenimiento así que si tienes 25 en la armada con suerte tienes 15 operativos.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



lo leiste pero el error esta en la fuente, la armada a dicho que no quiere 25, que precisa 12








La Armada española precisa 12 cazas F-35B y no los 25 anunciados por la prensa británica


...




www.infodefensa.com


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por tanto ese avión sólo participó en la guerra de Siria y de la manera que digo. Actualmente los usa Israel para lanzar misiles desde fuera del espacio aéreo de Siria. No ha entrado en combate ni una vez.
> 
> *Más de 40 F-35 sin motores, dicen los líderes de la Fuerza Aérea*
> 14 de julio de 2021 | Por Greg Hadley
> ...




Blablabla.

Los motores del F35, son la mayor BRUTALIDAD que va usted a ver en motores, eso mueve a una piedra de 20 toneladas sin alas y sin postcombustion.

Ya querian el resto de paises tener el prodigio de motores que llevan los F35, es que es DESCOMUNAL la fuerza que lleva eso.

Es que ese avion es un antes y un despues, es un salto de generación total. El intento mas cercano es el SU 57, y hasta los motores que lleva son provisonales, que hasta los propios rusos te lo aceptan:

El nuevo motor de Su-57 "sería un logro difícil pero verdaderamente revolucionario"

Vamos que van con motores "prestados" y a dia de hoy siguen trabajando, de aqui a que tengan fiabilidad..., ya quisieran los rusos tener el Pratt & Whiteney F135, se dadan con una piedra en los dientes.

Mientras tanto admiren la autentica monstruosidad que son los motores de estas bestias, sin POWERPOINTS ni EXPERTOS hablando del tema:


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> ¿es tan bueno su radar que puedes hacer una especie de AWaCS distribuido con estos aviones? ¿El nuevo radar del EF no alcanza esas capacidades?



Con la salvedad que muchos de los datos son confidenciales, se podría decir que si. De hecho es la idea. El radar es el mismo del F22 pero muy mejorado, sobretodo en capacidades aire suelo, guerra electrónica activa y pasiva y capacidad de ancho de banda. Pero lo mejor del bicho es como integra todos sus sensores, ya que es capaz de fusionar en tiempo real la información del radar, el Das y los sistemas de targeting por infrarojos. Eso le da una ventaja brutal al piloto para tomar decisiones. 

Ese es el problema, la gente lo interpreta como un caza clásico y es otra cosa. Es un superordenador volador. Y una CAP de F35 conectados en red pueden perfectamente hacer alerta temprana, de hecho están diseñados para ello. 

Ojo! Eso no quiere decir que pueda sustituir a un AWACS. 

Todo el mundo critica el F35 por otra cosas, pero el gran problema del bicho es que tiene las patas muy cortas. Lo que quiere decir que su tiempo en el aire es muy corto. Una plataforma AWaCS en un Boeing 737 tiene la ventaja que puede estar mucho tiempo en el aire. El problema no son las capacidades del radar y menos operando en Red, el problema es su loiter time. 

Lo del Typhoon es otra historia. Es un aparato cojonudisimo que ha tenido dos grandes problemas. 

El primero es que es un caza que se ha quedado sin misión. Se pensó en un escenario y el escenario cambió. 

Y el segundo es la falta de compromiso en su desarrollo por parte de los países propietarios. Se pensó que el desarrollo lo pagarían las exportaciones, pero no fue así. Demasiado bicho orientado a aire-aire para la mayoría de potenciales compradores. El Gripen es más competitivo en su relación precio-prestaciones y suficiente para la mayoría.y el Rafale ya nació multirole, lo que lo hace más útil. 

Pero el desarrollo del Typhoon con los nuevos radares AESA tiene una pinta excelente. Pero claro, ahora ya ha llegado el F35. Vuelve a llegar tarde. Una pena, un avión magnífico pero con los timings siempre en contra


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Con la salvedad que muchos de los datos son confidenciales, se podría decir que si. De hecho es la idea. El radar es el mismo del F22 pero muy mejorado, sobretodo en capacidades aire suelo, guerra electrónica activa y pasiva y capacidad de ancho de banda. Pero lo mejor del bicho es como integra todos sus sensores, ya que es capaz de fusionar en tiempo real la información del radar, el Das y los sistemas de targeting por infrarojos. Eso le da una ventaja brutal al piloto para tomar decisiones.
> 
> Ese es el problema, la gente lo interpreta como un caza clásico y es otra cosa. Es un superordenador volador. Y una CAP de F35 conectados en red pueden perfectamente hacer alerta temprana, de hecho están diseñados para ello.
> 
> ...



Lo del EF me da miedo que ocurra con el FCAS, que al final a cámara lenta van a parir un 5G y estará ya volando el 6G americano.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Lo del EF me da miedo que ocurra con el FCAS, que al final a cámara lenta van a parir un 5G y estará ya volando el 6G americano.



Acaso lo dudas? Pasará exactamente esto que dices.


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



Algún sobre caerá.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> El F35, te baja cualquier avion ruso sin despeinarse, los chinos que "progresan adecuadamente" bastante ocupados están copiando hasta el ultimo tornillo de los motores rusos.
> 
> Con el invento ese que llevan los rusos del IRST, a ver si pueden ver algo, el AESA del F35 ya sabe el color de los calzonzillos del piloto.
> 
> El F35 por muchos sobrecoste y problemas de juventud, hoy en dia eso no tiene rival. Y no hay mas que ver el mercado de exportacion que tiene, todo el que puede optar a comprarlo hace acopio de él.



Me vas a perdonar pero es justo al contrario, el F-35 como digo, es un ladrillo con alas, que depende exclusivamente de detección a mucha distancia y sistema de armas, a poco que el enemigo tenga buenas ECM, no tiene nada que hacer, y si los usanos son líderes en guerra electrónica, los rusos o los chinos no son lo suficientemente peores como para no poder contrarrestar...


----------



## Demócrata y cristiano (10 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Lo que pasa es que o lo compramos nosotros o lo compra Marruecos.
> Creo que los f35 con las bombas beac en sus bahías internas es una combinación acojonante.



¿Y si EEUU nos los vende con la condición de no usarlos contra alguno de sus socios?


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero es que niego la mayor. Un F35 no puedes enviarlo a Rusia o China antes de que las defensas estén muy degradadas.
> 
> Pero por una razón más sencilla. Es que no llega. A no ser que vaya enchufado a un avión cisterna claro. Pero eso limitaria 'un poco' su furtividad.
> 
> ...



Entonces, si es problema de distancia, cómo es que si las defensas están degradadas entonces sí llega? Las distancias disminuyen?

Los escenarios de guerra reales, a lo largo de la historia, han demostrado contradecir con hechos lo que en el papel se tiene, como dije en mi anterior mensaje, ejemplo no muy viejo es la guerra de vietnamn, y el tema del cañón, y otras doctrinas que se creían obsoletas. A poco que un ladrillo de esos se acerque un poco al enemigo, por muy furtivo que te lo vendan, van a subir 1 o 2 interceptadores y el ladrillo no va poder hacer nada cuando los tenga cerca, y nada es nada, porque tiene de caza lo que yo de podemita. Luego en las noticias nos dirán justo lo contrario y ale, a seguir comprando mierda usana.


----------



## Nicors (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> eso de que menos unidades por que son mas capaces es una escusa de los politicos para gastar menos, vale que tendran mas capacidades, pero tambien tiene mas capacidades los sistemas a los que se tiene que enfrentar, con lo cual lo unico que haces es debilitarte, perder masa critica
> 
> ya partiamos de que el ala de gando era mas reducida que las peninsulares y ahora se pretende recortar sobre lo recortado, ahora quedan 20, pero por que se perdieron varios, originalmente eran 24 o por ahi
> 
> ...



Pues ahí lo has enmarcado el Superhornet bloque 3 es un pepinaco.









Boeing entrega el primer F/A-18 Block III Super Hornet a la US Navy -noticia defensa.com - Noticias Defensa defensa.com OTAN y Europa


El primero de los 78 F/A-18 Super Hornet Block III que ha encargado la US Navy ya ha sido entregado por Boeing




www.defensa.com


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Demócrata y cristiano dijo:


> ¿Y si EEUU nos los vende con la condición de no usarlos contra alguno de sus socios?



Me consta, y que me corrijan si me equivoco, que todas las plataformas armamentísticas que vende USA, se venden con el condicionante de que antes de usarlas, se consulte a usa...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Entonces, si es problema de distancia, cómo es que si las defensas están degradadas entonces sí llega? Las distancias disminuyen?



Hombre, claro! 

No lo he especificado porque lo he dado por supuesto. 

Si las defensas están degradadas puedes situarte más cerca y por tanto el F35 sí que llega. Los portaviones se mueven y los aviones cisterna vuelan. 

Es de cajón.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Widowmakers que costaron una fortuna y que mataron casi a mas pilotos que a malos malotes mumalos...



Bien que lo anunciaban cuando la guerra de vietnam que se iba a cepillar a los mig-21 sin que estos se enteraran (entonces era la velocidad, no las gigas de ram), y cuando llegó el caso, no tuvieron cojones de sacarlo, porque aún no lo habían vendido a sus amigos de la otan. Es siempre lo mismo, la guerra de propaganda, luego tapan todo,l y como lapeña se cree la tele, ale, que son los mejores.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Hombre, claro!
> 
> No lo he especificado porque lo he dado por supuesto.
> 
> ...



En una guerra con china, o rusia, un portaaviones usano dura lo que dura un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio. Los portaaviones est;an muy bien como proyección internacional contra países tipo iraq, afganistán, etc.

Entiendo que la publicidad yankee sea la hostia, pero si los rusos y chinos fuesen tan peor comparados con ellos, la situación actual sería muy diferente a lo que es la realidad.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Bien que lo anunciaban cuando la guerra de vietnam que se iba a cepillar a los mig-21 sin que estos se enteraran (entonces era la velocidad, no las gigas de ram), y cuando llegó el caso, no tuvieron cojones de sacarlo, porque aún no lo habían vendido a sus amigos de la otan. Es siempre lo mismo, la guerra de propaganda, luego tapan todo,l y como lapeña se cree la tele, ale, que son los mejores.



No no..te equivocaste..la cosa era que como los gerifaltes de las fuerzas aéreas estaban ensimismados con los misiles..decidieron que los combates a cañón eran cosa del pasado..
Así que no entrenaban en combates a cara de perro..
Resultado los mig19 derriban gringos con facilidad con cañón mientras los gringos disparaban miles de misiles que fallaban constantemente.ahi los gringos debieron haber leído los combate aéreo judíos a cañón con sus mirages..pero no..ensimismados con tecnología


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> En una guerra con china, o rusia, un portaaviones usano dura lo que dura un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio. Los portaaviones est;an muy bien como proyección internacional contra países tipo iraq, afganistán, etc.
> 
> Entiendo que la publicidad yankee sea la hostia, pero si los rusos y chinos fuesen tan peor comparados con ellos, la situación actual sería muy diferente a lo que es la realidad.



Chorradas..los portaviones gringos tienen más cazas listos que muchos países europeos juntos


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero es que niego la mayor. Un F35 no puedes enviarlo a Rusia o China antes de que las defensas estén muy degradadas.
> 
> Pero por una razón más sencilla. Es que no llega. A no ser que vaya enchufado a un avión cisterna claro. Pero eso limitaria 'un poco' su furtividad.
> 
> ...



El tiempo de los cazas hipermaniobrables no ha pasado, ayer en el canal de Trufault, lo comentaban.

Por el tema de las reglas de combate, inteceptacion y demás historias de aviacion que se me escapan. La interceptacion de un avion supone acercarse al objetivo para ver sus intenciones, y por mucha furtividad que tengas a dos kilometros ya la cosa no es tan ventajosa. El combio F35(furtividad) y Eurofigther(maniobrabilidad maxima), es por lo que apostaba esta gente, combinar los dos sistemas para complementarse.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Blablabla.
> 
> Los motores del F35, son la mayor BRUTALIDAD que va usted a ver en motores, eso mueve a una piedra de 20 toneladas sin alas y sin postcombustion.
> 
> ...



Si comparamos con el Su-35, pues tenemos que el F-35 lleva un motor de 191 KN de empuje en postcombustión, mientras el Su-35 lleva 2 de 137, lo cual arroja un thrust/wieght ratio de 0.87 para el primero y 1.13 para el segundo con 50 % de combustible. En cuanto a prestaciones mientras el primero anda sobre Match 1.6 el segundo sobre 2.3, y ya si vemos el límite g de la célula ni hablamos. En fin, que el F-35 está de puta madre y que hoy día ya no se requieren aviones acrobáticos, que sí... ....si todo sale como en la simulación, y no te sale un "bandit" por ahí inesperadamente...


----------



## FranMen (10 Nov 2021)




----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> No no..te equivocaste..la cosa era que como los gerifaltes de las fuerzas aéreas estaban ensimismados con los misiles..decidieron que los combates a cañón eran cosa del pasado..
> Así que no entrenaban en combates a cara de perro..
> Resultado los mig19 derriban gringos con facilidad con cañón mientras los gringos disparaban miles de misiles que fallaban constantemente.ahi los gringos debieron haber leído los combate aéreo judíos a cañón con sus mirages..pero no..ensimismados con tecnología



Por eso los aviones siguen teniendo un cañón. No obstante en las últimas décadas han avanzado mucho los misiles y ya no es lo de 1968, cuando tirabas un Sidewinder por detrás desde poca distancia o nada. Ahora hay misiles de enorme alcance y precisión.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Me vas a perdonar pero es justo al contrario, el F-35 como digo, es un ladrillo con alas, que depende exclusivamente de detección a mucha distancia y sistema de armas, a poco que el enemigo tenga buenas ECM, no tiene nada que hacer, y si los usanos son líderes en guerra electrónica, los rusos o los chinos no son lo suficientemente peores como para no poder contrarrestar...



Yo diria que es un ladrillo con un motor, es que eso vuela hasta sin alas, pero que motorrrr!!!! En guerra electronica el f35 esta a eones luz del resto.


----------



## Blackmoon (10 Nov 2021)

Lo de los 50 F-35, serían para sustituir todos los F-18M (66 unidades, 72 en origen) más los Harrier de la Armada (12 Harrier en la 9a escuadrilla, inicialmente 17).

*Es decir, que de 89 se pasa a 50...* Por lo tanto, es un ERROR (si somos ingenuos) hablar comprar nuevos aviones, sin mencionar que vienen a sustituir a muchos más.

¿Alternativas?. Al F-35B, CERO.

Importante, el relevo se empezaría a dar a finales de la década, no es para ya, pero hay que planificarlo.

Además está la sustitución de los 20 F-18 (no confundir con los EF-18M) de segunda mano de Gando (inicialmente 24), que están para el arrastre y necesitan sustituto YA. Para eso hace falta que se apruebe el programa Halcon, 20 nuevos tifones tranche 4, y la modernización de los existentes, principalmente con radares AESA. Todo esto vendrá antes.

Mi opinión, los gastos de mantenimiento de F-35 deberían bajar significativamente; los gastos de adquisición fly-away son menores en un F-35A que en un typhoon; para cuando se habla de su entrega (en una década) los fallos de desarrollo serán mínimos; un número de 50 ayuda a bajar los costes de adquisición y de mantenimiento que con sólo 12 iban a ser mucho mayores.

Pega, no podemos tocar nada dentro (como sí pudimos con el F-18 o el typhoon). Pero a cambio sirve para comparar y como guía para el desarrollo del FCAS, ya que ni Francia ni Alemania tienen cazas furtivos de 5a generación. Puntualizo que el FCAS se espera entrada la década de los 40, si no más, y con el objetivo de sustituir a los typhoon, no a los F-18 (ni por supuesto a los Harrier).

Si hubiera una alternativa al harrier, dado el odio cerril a todo lo estadounidense, ni hablaríamos del tema, pero no lo hay. Y claro, los odiadores habituales de todo lo estadounidense se han activado como ultra-bots...


----------



## 917 (10 Nov 2021)

Sturmgewehr dijo:


> Estoy convencido que USA se guarda una puerta trasera en estos aviones para, en caso que no le guste la misión que van a realizar, inutilizarlos.
> En la guerra de las Malvinas, los misiles franceses exocet antibuque que se havían vendido a los argentinos tenían un peso decisivo pues un solo misil podía undir un buque Inglés y cambiar el trascurso de la contienda. Los ingleses no creían que los argentinos fuesen capaces de lanzarlos con éxito, pero lo hicieron hundiendo un buque suyo. Argentina tenía algún exocet mas (pero pocos) que podían usar para hundir otro buque inglés. Inglaterra presionó a Francia para que diera un codigo para inutilizar estos misiles y francia cedió!



¿Y ese "código de inutilizacion", como se mete?...Los missile Exocet ya los tenía Argentina en su poder y el código hay que instalarlo....


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> En una guerra con china, o rusia, un portaaviones usano dura lo que dura un caramelo en la puerta de un colegio. Los portaaviones est;an muy bien como proyección internacional contra países tipo iraq, afganistán, etc.
> 
> Entiendo que la publicidad yankee sea la hostia, pero si los rusos y chinos fuesen tan peor comparados con ellos, la situación actual sería muy diferente a lo que es la realidad.



Pero es que yo no he dicho esto. Yo digo que en teoría no podría hacerlo hasta tener las defensas degradadas en un escenario hipotético. 

Pero en caso de combate real entre estos países no estaríamos hablando de f35 o MIGs, la cosa iría por otro lado y seria mucho más chunga. 

La cuestión con el actual desarrollo tecnológico es que las defensas tienen una ventaja enorme. Que no deja de ser una ventaja para todos ya que tiene un efecto estabilizador. Por eso las guerras ahora se hacen de otra manera.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Por eso los aviones siguen teniendo un cañón. No obstante en las últimas décadas han avanzado mucho los misiles y ya no es lo de 1968, cuando tirabas un Sidewinder por detrás desde poca distancia o nada. Ahora hay misiles de enorme alcance y precisión.



Si y eso depende también de la tira de factores..como el piloto..


----------



## Frysby (10 Nov 2021)

F22 combate aire aire y el f15 mejorado para multirole


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¿Y ese "código de inutilizacion", como se mete?...Los missile Exocet ya los tenía Argentina en su poder y el código hay que instalarlo....



Si los argentinos hubieran tenido 10 Exocet en lugar de 5, la guerra podría haber cambiado. Bueno, en realidad eran tontos los de la Junta, porque a finales de ese año el Hermes iba a desguace y sin el le habría sido todo mucho más difícil a los británicos.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¿Y ese "código de inutilizacion", como se mete?...Los missile Exocet ya los tenía Argentina en su poder y el código hay que instalarlo....



Ah los exocet.porwue fueron tan efectivos?...ah sí las fragatas y destructores británicos ensimismados por los misiles no tenían antiaéreos.. literalmente el coventry solo tenía 1 boffors de 20mm por manga y encima manual como el la segunda guerra mundial...o sea menos armamento antiaéreo que una fairmile..


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Chorradas..los portaviones gringos tienen más cazas listos que muchos países europeos juntos



Chorradas las tuyas, de qué me sirve que lleven casi 100 cazas si un ataque de enjambre los hunde sí o sí? Qué hacemos con los cazas, los ponemos en botes salvavidas?


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Pero es que yo no he dicho esto. Yo digo que en teoría no podría hacerlo hasta tener las defensas degradadas en un escenario hipotético.
> 
> Pero en caso de combate real entre estos países no estaríamos hablando de f35 o MIGs, la cosa iría por otro lado y seria mucho más chunga.
> 
> La cuestión con el actual desarrollo tecnológico es que las defensas tienen una ventaja enorme. Que no deja de ser una ventaja para todos ya que tiene un efecto estabilizador. Por eso las guerras ahora se hacen de otra manera.



Ok, de acuerdo. Dices que las guerras hoy se hacen de otra manera. Qué guerras?


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> Yo diria que es un ladrillo con un motor, es que eso vuela hasta sin alas, pero que motorrrr!!!! En guerra electronica el f35 esta a eones luz del resto.



Te he puesto arriba los datos a bote pronto que demuestran que un F-35 lo derriba un F-5 si hace falta. El S-35 tiene bastante más platna motriz que el F-35, si subes un Su-35 a por un f-35 ya pueden salirle bien las cosas al redneck que va abajo.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Chorradas las tuyas, de qué me sirve que lleven casi 100 cazas si un ataque de enjambre los hunde sí o sí? Qué hacemos con los cazas, los ponemos en botes salvavidas?



Y como sabemos puedes reunir a la vez 100 cazas en el aire para atacar una task force...


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Si los argentinos hubieran tenido 10 Exocet en lugar de 5, la guerra podría haber cambiado. Bueno, en realidad eran tontos los de la Junta, porque a finales de ese año el Hermes iba a desguace y sin el le habría sido todo mucho más difícil a los británicos.



Es una obviedad, se sabe perfectamente, francia obviamente bloqueó cualquier venta, y los argentinos canibalizaron un Super etendard para piezas para el resto. todo dios boqueando a argentina, incluyendo españa, como no podía ser de otro modo. 10 exocet de argentina y las tropas británicas se tienen que volver a casa con aerolíenas argentinas. Margaret Thatcher tenía un plan de bombardear Buenos aires con armamento nuclear si por lo que sea no pueden recuperar malvinas. Así son los anglos a los que lamemos el culo.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Y como sabemos puedes reunir a la vez 100 cazas en el aire para atacar una task force...



Para hundir barcos no necesitas única y necesariamente cazas. Ademas, no toda la dotación de un portaviones va a estar revoloteando por ahí dando vueltas.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

Es curioso. Un hilo sobre tecnología militar y guerra con opiniones contrapuestas y uno de los hilos con menos insultos. 

Que cosas...


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Ah los exocet.porwue fueron tan efectivos?...ah sí las fragatas y destructores británicos ensimismados por los misiles no tenían antiaéreos.. literalmente el coventry solo tenía 1 boffors de 20mm por manga y encima manual como el la segunda guerra mundial...o sea menos armamento antiaéreo que una fairmile..



El exocet es un misil rozaolas supersónico, en aquella época, no había nada para contrarestarlo, incluso a día de hoy, es una opción bastante viable.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Es curioso. Un hilo sobre tecnología militar y guerra con opiniones contrapuestas y uno de los hilos con menos insultos.
> 
> Que cosas...



Sí, al final hablar de temas bélicos nos hace menos malhablados. Espero que siga así...


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Es una obviedad, se sabe perfectamente, francia obviamente bloqueó cualquier venta, y los argentinos canibalizaron un Super etendard para piezas para el resto. todo dios boqueando a argentina, incluyendo españa, como no podía ser de otro modo. 10 exocet de argentina y las tropas británicas se tienen que volver a casa con aerolíenas argentinas. Margaret Thatcher tenía un plan de bombardear Buenos aires con armamento nuclear si por lo que sea no pueden recuperar malvinas. Así son los anglos a los que lamemos el culo.



No estoy seguro, pero que la Thatcher en un arranque de ira algo dijo sobre bombardear Madrid si España aprovechaba la ocasión para hacer algo algo en Gibraltar.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Para hundir barcos no necesitas única y necesariamente cazas. Ademas, no toda la dotación de un portaviones va a estar revoloteando por ahí dando vueltas.



Si los hundes con el poder de la mente


----------



## dragon33 (10 Nov 2021)

Los maletines tapan todos los fallos, no os preocupéis, ¿o es que os creéis que la sección que decide la compra quieren lo mejor para su país?. En España la traición se reparte entre civiles y militares.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> No estoy seguro, pero que la Thatcher en un arranque de ira algo dijo sobre bombardear Madrid si España aprovechaba la ocasión para hacer algo algo en Gibraltar.



Sí, lo de bombardear madrid lo dijo la thatcher así en plan barra de bar, y/o algún ministro anglo no hace mucho, me consta, no me acuerdo quién. Lo de Thatcher con buenos aires, es info que me pasaron hace tiempo, no fue barra de bar, fue, parece ser, un plan que tenían. A mi no me extraña, porque, quién puede bombardear con nukes al enemigo? Los usanos y por extensión los británicos, por supuesto, te venden un par de películas y 3 documentales con expertos con gafas hablando de que fue lo mejor, y la peña (del país del mundo que sea) traga, le da la razón, y se va al MacDonalds a comer como un rey.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si los hundes con el poder de la mente



No, los hundes con ataque enjambre o de saturación, desde submarinos, tierra, usando misiles antibuque, esos que prácticamente ningún páis tipo siria o libia tienen, o por lo menos no en cantidad suficiente.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Sí, lo de bombardear madrid lo dijo la thatcher así en plan barra de bar, y/o algún ministro anglo no hace mucho, me consta, no me acuerdo quién. Lo de Thatcher con buenos aires, es info que me pasaron hace tiempo, no fue barra de bar, fue, parece ser, un plan que tenían. A mi no me extraña, porque, quién puede bombardear con nukes al enemigo? Los usanos y por extensión los británicos, por supuesto, te venden un par de películas y 3 documentales con expertos con gafas hablando de que fue lo mejor, y la peña (del país del mundo que sea) traga, le da la razón, y se va al MacDonalds a comer como un rey.



Probablemente los bombardeos de Malvinas con Vulcan desde Ascensión eran un ensayo para uno futuro sobre BA. Que también con los misiles de los submarinos presentes en la zona se podría.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> El exocet es un misil rozaolas supersónico, en aquella época, no había nada para contrarestarlo, incluso a día de hoy, es una opción bastante viable.



Era subsónico y si casualidad los británicos tenían chaff ..así es como desviaron un ataque.. ataque que acabo cuando los exotets eligieron el Atlántic conveyor..


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Probablemente los bombardeos de Malvinas con Vulcan desde Ascensión eran un ensayo para uno futuro sobre BA. Que también con los misiles de los submarinos presentes en la zona se podría.



La verdad es que sí, yo creo que si no recuperan malvinas les meten dos pepinazos a los argentinos, no me cabe duda.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> No, los hundes con ataque enjambre o de saturación, desde submarinos, tierra, usando misiles antibuque, esos que prácticamente ningún páis tipo siria o libia tienen, o por lo menos no en cantidad suficiente.



Si claro .la vieja táctica rusa de poner más hombres que balas tiene el enemigo..deja de fumar..


----------



## Abu-Yunis (10 Nov 2021)

Los costes son importantes. Un avión cuya hora de vuelo sale a 125.000 dólares está destinado a volar solo cuando haya un desfile. De hecho, el Príncipe de Asturias fue sustituido por el actual Juan Carlos I en 2013 con solo 24 años de servicio (El Dédalo estuvo 22 pero ya era viejo cuando fue adquirido) por sus elevados costes al operar con turbinas de gas. Era un barco muy rápido, pero de enorme consumo. 

Por otra parte, la era de los portaviones ya acabó. Son extremadamente vulnerables frente a las nuevas armas tipo misiles balísticos. Discutir hoy en día sobre mantener un ala embarcada es como haber discutido en los años 30 sobre si había que botar más acorazados, siendo así que eran vulnerables frente a la aviación. La experiencia de la IIGM fue que todas las naciones beligerantes perdieron sus acorazados, sin excepción, por torpedos o por bombas lanzados desde aviones.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Era subsónico y si casualidad los británicos tenían chaff ..así es como desviaron un ataque.. ataque que acabo cuando los exotets eligieron el Atlántic conveyor..



No, es transónica en verdad, y si ves el ratio que tuvieron confirma lo que digo, era suficiente en la época para hundirles la flota, si hubieran tenido mas...


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Si claro .la vieja táctica rusa de poner más hombres que balas tiene el enemigo..deja de fumar..



Deja de fumar tú y argumenta en lugar de insultar, tonto.


----------



## ddeltonin (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Te he puesto arriba los datos a bote pronto que demuestran que un F-35 lo derriba un F-5 si hace falta. El S-35 tiene bastante más platna motriz que el F-35, si subes un Su-35 a por un f-35 ya pueden salirle bien las cosas al redneck que va abajo.



No lo digo que no, pero el Su-35 es una diana volante con alas, el F35 a su lado parece un mosquito, siempre serán necesarios cazas con alta maniobrabilidad,* sobre todo en los airshows*...ahora en serio el SU 35 eso tiene que tener una firma radar propia que pueden anunciar la navidad dos meses antes, pero sí, el SU35 es tambien un avion majestuoso, y a Rusia con trastos así les vale.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Deja de fumar tú y argumenta en lugar de insultar, tonto.



Venga ataquemos una task force cada cruceros y destructor usano tiene un Aegis capaz de rastrear 57 objetivos que se sepa...
O sea como 2000 objetivos si además sumamos el awacs que al estar en el aire puede trackear misiles que vuelen a ras de mar..
O sea deberías mover como 2000 misiles antibuque y sus cazas correspondientes para tratar de sobresaturar un Aegis..
Ey salvo que tengas un arma chirrpitifllsutica que anule todo 
Pero la logística de mover una lanzadera en tierra que sólo tiene 4 misiles ya cuesta..


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> No, es transónica en verdad, y si ves el ratio que tuvieron confirma lo que digo, era suficiente en la época para hundirles la flota, si hubieran tenido mas...



Mira el sheffield no tiene ningun cañón antiaéreo por las mangas...


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (10 Nov 2021)

En que mejora ese avion, o cualquier otro al Eurofighter??


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Venga ataquemos una task force cada cruceros y destructor usano tiene un Aegis capaz de rastrear 57 objetivos que se sepa...
> O sea como 2000 objetivos si además sumamos el awacs que al estar en el aire puede trackear misiles que vuelen a ras de mar..
> O sea deberías mover como 2000 misiles antibuque y sus cazas correspondientes para tratar de sobresaturar un Aegis..
> Ey salvo que tengas un arma chirrpitifllsutica que anule todo
> Pero la logística de mover una lanzadera en tierra que sólo tiene 4 misiles ya cuesta..



Ok, pa tí la perra gorda.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

ddeltonin dijo:


> No lo digo que no, pero el Su-35 es una diana volante con alas, el F35 a su lado parece un mosquito, siempre serán necesarios cazas con alta maniobrabilidad,* sobre todo en los airshows*...ahora en serio el SU 35 eso tiene que tener una firma radar propia que pueden anunciar la navidad dos meses antes, pero sí, el SU35 es tambien un avion majestuoso, y a Rusia con trastos así les vale.



Claro, mucho mejor tener unaplataforma que solo sirve en un ambiente de simulación, pa tí la perra gorda. Ale.


----------



## Nicors (10 Nov 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En que mejora ese avion, o cualquier otro al Eurofighter??



El Ef es una caza, el f35 un bombardero. En caso de enfrentamiento con el enemigo se consigue superioridad aérea y acto seguido a por las bases de ellos, baterías de artilleria, puertos y demás.


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Ok, pa tí la perra gorda.



Tu preguntaste un modo..y si piensas en en submarinos..pues si logras que los submarinos de escolta no te oigan. Que suelten contramedidas para confundir al torpedo y que se suelten un torpedo que intercepte tu torpedo..pues harían falta el mismo numero de torpedos que al yamato..


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> Tu preguntaste un modo..y si piensas en en submarinos..pues si logras que los submarinos de escolta no te oigan. Que suelten contramedidas para confundir al torpedo y que se suelten un torpedo que intercepte tu torpedo..pues harían falta el mismo numero de torpedos que al yamato..



Pos sí.


----------



## ppacogonzalezz (10 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> La compra de dos sistemas de armas de dos paises diferentes es algo mas que logico. Aunque sí es mas caro, te da opcion para usarlos cuando a tus "aliados" Proveedores no les interesa.
> Si turquia compra F-35, esos aviones son INVOLABLES si usa no quiere.
> 
> Esos aviones no despegarian si fuesen usados en un conflicto españa-marruecos.
> ...



Si te crees que Rusia no hace lo propio..., hay que asumir que ciertos componentes a nivel de electronica, a menos que los fabriques tu, estas limitado al proveedor. En cualquier caso, lo que comentas es una labor del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, no del de Defensa


----------



## Nut (10 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Hubo un alto mando de la USAF que en una conferencia dijo que en un dogfight (combate visual, con cañon básicamente), un MiG-21 se lo comía con patatas, lo cual es obvio, porque estás comparando un avión prácticamente acrobático con un ladrillo con muchos chips.
> 
> Lo del F-35 es un bluff, no hay duda, sirve muy bien para bombardear desde lejos asentamientos de yihadistas en chanclas como si estuvieras en el sofá de tu casa, pero hoy día los sistemas de radar también han avanzado, y el efecto stealth ya casi ni existe, lo van a detectar, y como es un ladrillo, con que envíes un caza de tercera generación a interceptarlo, lo va a pillar y lo va a derribar. No sirve para combate aéreo, ni para superioridad aérea, solo para interceptar bombarderos desde lejos, o ataque táctico de precisión, nada que otros hagan igual.
> 
> La única ventaja técnica que tiene el F-35 es su sistema de armas y radar, con un alcance tal que te pueden pillar a tí desde a tomar por culo. La gran ventaja del F-35 es la pasta que genera, porque como todas las marionetas de la otan tienen que comprar lo que diga USA, pues ale, todos a comprarlo. Lo mismo pasó con el F-104, un avión espectacular, sí, pero un bluff como caza, y lo teníamos en toda europa, un mierdacaza que no servía para nada, solo para matar a pilotos por la inestabilidad inherente que tenía.



El mig 21 y el 31 son dos armas insuperables, magníficas.Y cuestan 4 duros.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

Nut dijo:


> El mig 21 y el 31 son dos armas insuperables, magníficas.Y cuestan 4 duros.



El 21 ya pasó a la historia, pero se han fabricado más de 10000, y el 31 ahí sigue, es pura matemática, por coste y mantenimiento, tienes más fuerza con una fuerza aérea con doctrina soviética que con una americana...


----------



## Nut (10 Nov 2021)

El mig 29 embarcado-yo lo cogeria para nuestro portaaviones sin pensarmelo- es otra arma extraordinaria y con un precio de derribo.La armada India los tiene.Y los indios no son tontos.


Mikoyan MiG-29K - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (10 Nov 2021)

Nut dijo:


> El mig 21 y el 31 son dos armas insuperables, magníficas.Y cuestan 4 duros.



4 duros no costaban precisamente..más el mig21 en su época...
Y el último mig21 fue derribado por un f16 paki sobrecachemira..


----------



## XXavier (10 Nov 2021)

Este es el arma con la que yo equiparía a los ejércitos de España. Mucho más barata que un F-35, y sirve igual para perder guerras.


----------



## tatenen (10 Nov 2021)

FULANITODETALYCUAL dijo:


> 4 duros no costaban precisamente..más el mig21 en su época...
> Y el último mig21 fue derribado por un f16 paki sobrecachemira..



Efectivamente, los mig-21 se usaban para tiro al plato en el club de tiro de cantoblanco... Ah, y no hay nada más comparable que un f-16 y un MiG-21, efectivamente...


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> El Ef es una caza, el f35 un bombardero. En caso de enfrentamiento con el enemigo se consigue superioridad aérea y acto seguido a por las bases de ellos, baterías de artilleria, puertos y demás.



Hoy en día para conseguir la superioridad aérea lo primero es ataque al suelo. Por eso mismo ya no se desarrollan cazas puros de superioridad aérea. Y por eso a los F22 se les dota de capacidad de ataque al suelo. Y por eso mismo los Typhoon están en desventaja en el mercado al tener las capacidades de ataque al suelo menos desarrolladas.

Y por eso el nuevo desarrollo de caza 6G será un diseño de ala furtiva con enormes capacidades de guerra electrónica.

Lo primero sus radares, misiles antiaéreos y pistas de despegue.

Es mucho mas eficiente cargarse la pista de despegue que a los cazas una vez estén volando. Ya puede un caza volar a mach9 y soportar 20g que si no puede despegar no sirve para nada.

Y ahí las capacidades furtivas, pero sobretodo las capacidades de detección y guerra electrónica son las que mandan.


----------



## Tartufo (10 Nov 2021)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> En que mejora ese avion, o cualquier otro al Eurofighter??



Rádar y furtividad, es capaz de acercarse mas al enemigo sin ser detectado para atacar el propio avión o para marcar objetivos para otros sistemas que pueden ser esos Eurofighters, esa última característica es la mas importante si con un f35 puedes evitar poner en peligro a tus otros aviones merece la pena

Otra cosa es que después compren misiles de largo alcance, como pasa con las f100 que están muy bien pero apenas compran misiles


----------



## Nut (10 Nov 2021)

El f16 es otra arma que le da mil vueltas a los F35 y F22.Tanto es así que la propia fuerza aerea de los gringos quiere comprar mas.

Parece que la Fuerza Aérea de EE.UU. quiere volver a comprar F-16 nuevamente. – Galaxia Militar

Igual que los F18 super Hornet los que yo compararia sin dudar para la fuerza aerea española en sutistición de los actuales f18.

Boeing F/A-18 Super Hornet - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre

EEUU tiene nuevos Super Hornet: por qué Alemania comprará y España debería pensarlo (elconfidencial.com)


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

Nut dijo:


> El mig 29 embarcado-yo lo cogeria para nuestro portaaviones sin pensarmelo- es otra arma extraordinaria y con un precio de derribo.La armada India los tiene.Y los indios no son tontos.
> 
> 
> Mikoyan MiG-29K - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre



Perfecto. Pero ahora solo te falta un pequeño detalle. El portaviones.


----------



## Nut (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Perfecto. Pero ahora solo te falta un pequeño detalle. El portaviones.



Construyamoslo!!

Nos saldria mas barato que comprar los putos F35.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

Otro detalle que es importante resaltar. Cuando se habla de furtividad no sólo se trata de la invisibilidad al radar. Eso es una cuestión que se trata en los medios pero es una media verdad. La furtividad de baja firma radárica puede ser contrarrestada triangulando sistemas infrarojos. Por muy furtivo que sea un aparato, lleva motor y emite calor.

La gran diferencia en la actualidad está en la capacidad de los sensores. Nunca han sido más importantes que ahora.

Eso es por una particularidad que tiene los nuevos desarrollos. Los radares activos electrónicamente son, para decirlo a lo bruto, 'bidireccionales' a diferencia de los radares pasivos hasta ahora.

Eso quiere decir que un radar AESA muy potente puede actuar ofensivamente contra el espectro radioeléctrico del enemigo (jamming) con lo que puede 'interferir o incluso cegar su detección. Eso también es furtividad. Y más importante.

Furtividad + sensores +guerra electrónica. Seleccion y supresión de objetivos en el suelo. Una manera de obtener superioridad aérea mas eficiente. El F35 es exactamente eso. A partir de ahí podemos discutir los números, problemas y defectos del F35.

Pero el F35 es la plantilla con la que se diseñarán todos los cazas a partir de ahora. De hecho los rusos ya han empezado con su versión a tenor del último prototipo presentado por Sukhoi, por ahora sólo una maqueta. Como los chinos están haciendo igual.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Nov 2021)

ppacogonzalezz dijo:


> Si te crees que Rusia no hace lo propio..., hay que asumir que ciertos componentes a nivel de electronica, a menos que los fabriques tu, estas limitado al proveedor. En cualquier caso, lo que comentas es una labor del Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores, no del de Defensa



Pues creo que no. 

Rusia capa sus aviones. Los vende con sistemas "capados", pero no creo que los datos de sistemas y motores vayan en tiempo real a Moscu, ni que los sistemas se actualicen y se programen los mantenimientos con software en red con el kremlin. 

El caso del hornet en españa es un ejemplo de que puedes ser independiente de proveedores externos.


----------



## bigmaller (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> ......las capacidades furtivas, pero sobretodo las capacidades de detección y guerra electrónica son las que mandan.



Y ahi es donde russia es fuerte.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Pues tendra que haber 70 EF y en 2029 se deja de tener aviones embarcados. O 20 EF y 50 Super Hornet, pero algo hace falta alrededor de 2030, que es la fecha de esta historia del F-35, no se iban a comprar para recibirlos ya.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> lo leiste pero el error esta en la fuente, la armada a dicho que no quiere 25, que precisa 12
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Y??? Yo digo que comprarán 25 del B y los compartirán entre los dos ejércitos, no puedes tener el MAGDALENERO pendiente de 12 aviones, que si se averían o te los derriban te quedas sin nada, bastante es con no tener nada más que esa mierda de barco.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y??? Yo digo que comprarán 25 del B y los compartirán entre los dos ejércitos, no puedes tener el MAGDALENERO pendiente de 12 aviones, que si se averían o te los derriban te quedas sin nada, bastante es con no tener nada más que esa mierda de barco.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Es una posibilidad, comprar dos escuadrones de 24 todos del B y crear una unidad interoperable. La idea no es mala, y de todos modos la respuesta que hay que dar no es solo a los AV-8 , sino a los F-18 peninsulares, que estarán para tirar al final de esta década, quedando más de una década para tener los primeros FCAS si todo va bien.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (10 Nov 2021)

Un arma que, para usarla, tienes que pedir permiso a otro país, con otros intereses, no es un arma. Aunque costara 100 euros, sería caro a cambio de nada. Es gastar dinero en "algo" (serán comisiones, serán puertas giratorias) pero no en armas.
Es como si se gastaran la pasta en 100 millones de vacunas que no vacunan. Oh, wait. 

Ahí no se está considerando ningún aspecto militar. Por favor, vean fotos de los ministros de defensa de los últimos diez o quince años, a ver si así se entiende mejor.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Y ahi es donde russia es fuerte.



Sí, las capacidades de EW rusas son excelentes. Pero con un matiz. Tienen algunos problemas de miniaturización. En sistemas basados en tierra seguramente sean los líderes mundiales. En el aire no es así. Y China está lejos. 

Pero también debemos romper una lanza en favor de Europa. Siempre andamos con sensación de inferioridad respecto a las potencias militares mundiales, pero las capacidades tecnológicas europeas en este aspecto son formidables. Bien dirigidas Europa tiene la capacidad de liderarlo a nivel mundial. El problema es el de siempre. Que los programas acaban siendo un sindios. Pero capacidades? Todas.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> Sí, las capacidades de EW rusas son excelentes. Pero con un matiz. Tienen algunos problemas de miniaturización. En sistemas basados en tierra seguramente sean los líderes mundiales. En el aire no es así. Y China está lejos.
> 
> Pero también debemos romper una lanza en favor de Europa. Siempre andamos con sensación de inferioridad respecto a las potencias militares mundiales, pero las capacidades tecnológicas europeas en este aspecto son formidables. Bien dirigidas Europa tiene la capacidad de liderarlo a nivel mundial. El problema es el de siempre. Que los programas acaban siendo un sindios. Pero capacidades? Todas.



Ahí Alemania es miope y avara. España tiene capacidades industriales infrautilizadas y, de crearse una especie de Lockheed Martin europeo, lo suyo, para nivelarnos en lo macro y ayudar un poco, sería que tuviéramos más oficinas de diseño y plantas que el 10% que por peso en la UEM nos toca. Pero ellos no perdonan ,en el fondo muchos males de Europa se deben a que Alemania la gobiernan feroces mercantilistas del XVIII disfrazados de ordoliberales y así nos va.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Ahí Alemania es miope y avara. España tiene capacidades industriales infrautilizadas y, de crearse una especie de Lockheed Martin europeo, lo suyo, para nivelarnos en lo macro y ayudar un poco, sería que tuviéramos más oficinas de diseño y plantas que el 10% que por peso en la UEM nos toca. Pero ellos no perdonan ,en el fondo muchos miles de Europa se deben a que Alemania la gobiernan feroces mercantilistas del XVIII disfrazados de ordoliberales y así nos va.



No quiero entrar en ese debate porque nos alejaría mucho del tema. Pero en tu hilo se ve perfectamente el problema. 

Si nos referimos al desarrollo de un avión de combate, Europa puede desarrollar unos motores cojonudos, mejores que rusos y chinos por mucho y nada que envidiar a los americanos. En sensores y misiles, tres cuartos de lo mismo. 

El problema es de voluntad política y de escala. 

No hace falta un Lockheed Martin europeo, ya existen las compañias que pueden hacerlo. 

Pero el caso es que se decidiera hacer algo así... 

1) el problema político para convencer de la inversión a la opinión pública. Follones en todos los países. 
2) en los requerimientos, cada país iría a su bola, pidiendo especificidades concretas que obligaría a tropecientas versiones diferentes haciéndolo altamente ineficiente. 
3)al establecer su producción, vendrían los cupos de fabricación en cada país, decididos por cuestiones políticas y no tecnológicas u operativas. Otro follón que retrasaría más su desarrollo. 

Vamos que cuando nos hubiéramos puesto de acuerdo en hacer nuestro 6G, los americanos ya irían por el 8G. Y hacerlo en solitario es inviable para cada uno de los países por separado por una cuestión de escala. Y cada vez es más difícil ya que el desarrollo es más costoso. 

Pero eso es algo que Europa debe decidir. O nos dejamos de zarandajas y actuamos en una sola dirección o nos toca ser putita de alguien. No queda otra. 

Pero por tecnología y capacidades, no es.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Theilard de Chardin dijo:


> No quiero entrar en ese debate porque nos alejaría mucho del tema. Pero en tu hilo se ve perfectamente el problema.
> 
> Si nos referimos al desarrollo de un avión de combate, Europa puede desarrollar unos motores cojonudos, mejores que rusos y chinos por mucho y nada que envidiar a los americanos. En sensores y misiles, tres cuartos de lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Yo me fijo en un detalle, Destatis pública las estadísticas comerciales de Alemania como el ranking de una competición, a quien le sacamos y a quien tenemos que pagarle en neto (pocos estos últimos), Alemania tiene muy buen engrasada la parte comercial de la maquinaria diplomática de modo que ganan concursos en cualquier pais ya casi por inercia. Lo peor es que lo poco que se puede hacer en Europa para repartir industria sin crear monstruos públicos es jugar con la industria de defensa, por definición protegida. Pero los alemanes no sueltan nada, luego se quejan de que España tiene constantes necesidades de financiación.


----------



## Theilard de Chardin (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo me fijo en un detalle, Destatis pública las estadísticas comerciales de Alemania como el ranking de una competición, a quien le sacamos y a quien tenemos que pagarle en neto (pocos estos últimos), Alemania tiene muy buen engrasada la parte comercial de la maquinaria diplomática de modo que ganan concursos en cualquier pais ya casi por inercia. Lo peor es que lo poco que se puede hacer en Europa para repartir industria sin crear monstruos públicos es jugar con la industria de defensa, por definición protegida. Pero los alemanes no sueltan nada, luego se quejan de que España tiene constantes necesidades de financiación.



El problema de Europa... 

Es como el viejo chiste que corría por Bruselas. 

El presidente norteamericano pide a Europa mas celeridad y menos interlocutores para afrontar una posición común frente a un conflicto diplomático global. 

Europa se reúne y encuentra una solución. Y le dicen al presiendete usa. A partir de ahora hemos creado el teléfono único. Llamas y tendrás nuestra posición frente a cualquier conflicto. 

Al siguiente conflicto, el presidente usa llama al teléfono y al otro lado suena... 

Bienvenido al teléfono único de asuntos exteriores europeos. 

Si quiere saber la opinión de alemania pulse 1.. Si quiere saber la opinión de Francia pulse 2..si quiere saber.... 

Pues eso...


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> El Ef es una caza, el f35 un bombardero. En caso de enfrentamiento con el enemigo se consigue superioridad aérea y acto seguido a por las bases de ellos, baterías de artilleria, puertos y demás.



El Ef es una castaña y creo que el F35 otra, los franceses hicieron bien en salirse de esa mierda y hacer sus propios aviones QUE SIRVEN PARA TODO.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Sure Not (10 Nov 2021)

Jasa dijo:


> Independientemente que tengas razón, podemos hacer la similitud de otra manera.
> 
> El coste de este avión sobrevalorado (que no creo que lo sea, pero bueno), es de una quinta parte del coste del ministerio de Igualdá de este año y SOLO con el aumento de inversión en el ministerio de consumo de Garzón (el de las grandes frases como <<que cierren los locales si no pueden pagar>>, <<hay que comer bichos>>, <<lo bueno de no haber deportes es que ha disminuido las apuestas en los deportes>>, <<jamón malo>>, etc...) te da para 80 horas de vuelo



Tu tambien tienes toda la razon, pero este es el hilo de quejarse de como nos roban los impuestos en armas de guerra inutiles, para quejarse de como nos roban en otros "ministerios" hay otros hilos.


----------



## Sturmgewehr (10 Nov 2021)

917 dijo:


> ¿Y ese "código de inutilizacion", como se mete?...Los missile Exocet ya los tenía Argentina en su poder y el código hay que instalarlo....



Pues remotamente, entiendo que por radio pero no lo se. Este hecho lo explicaban en un documental "serio" pero no daban detalles mas allá de decir que Francia cedió. No se referían a deshabilitarlos disponiendo de ellos, sinó remotamente. He encontrado este hilo en el que hablan de ello también:





¿Se pueden deshabilitar de forma remota los misiles Exocet con códigos secretos?


Respuestas a la pregunta: ¿Se pueden deshabilitar de forma remota los misiles Exocet con códigos secretos?




respuestas.me


----------



## Satori (10 Nov 2021)

Nunca hubo ningún pedido por parte de España...ésto era tan solo uno de los muchos rumores infundados alrededor de estos asuntos.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Nunca hubo ningún pedido por parte de España...ésto era tan solo uno de los muchos rumores infundados alrededor de estos asuntos.



En todo caso pueden estar tanteando para una RFI, un pedido, de ocurrir, se haría en unos cuantos años, no ya. Primero van los EF para Gando.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> En todo caso pueden estar tanteando para una RFI, un pedido, de ocurrir, se haría en unos cuantos años, no ya. Primero van los EF para Gando.



Pues yo he leído que los compran pero para entregar entre 2027 y 2030, no son para estas navidades, lo vi en foros especializados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues yo he leído que los compran pero para entregar entre 2027 y 2030, no son para estas navidades, lo vi en foros especializados.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Encaja. Si abres ahora una RFI harás el pedido dentro de año y pico o más y la ventana de entrega empezará a finales de la década, sí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Encaja. Si abres ahora una RFI harás el pedido dentro de año y pico o más y la ventana de entrega empezará a finales de la década, sí.



Yo supongo que el gobierno lo irá negando tal y como está la economía , luego si siguen gobernando en esa época buscarán alguna excusa y si están en la oposición culparán a la derecha.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Y??? Yo digo que comprarán 25 del B y los compartirán entre los dos ejércitos, no puedes tener el MAGDALENERO pendiente de 12 aviones, que si se averían o te los derriban te quedas sin nada, bastante es con no tener nada más que esa mierda de barco.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



bueno es tu opinion, equivocada y absurda pero tu opinion


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Es una posibilidad, comprar dos escuadrones de 24 todos del B y crear una unidad interoperable. La idea no es mala, y de todos modos la respuesta que hay que dar no es solo a los AV-8 , sino a los F-18 peninsulares, que estarán para tirar al final de esta década, quedando más de una década para tener los primeros FCAS si todo va bien.



no es una idea mala, es una idea malisima, el B viene a costar el doble que el A y encima tiene menos prestaciones


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> no es una idea mala, es una idea malisima, el B viene a costar el doble que el A y encima tiene menos prestaciones



Japón ha hecho algo así, aunque tiene de los dos. 60 y pico A y 40 u algo B. Ellos tienen barcos que los pueden usar pero en general serán para operar desde tierra. Salvo que hagan más barcos , ellos llaman :destructor" a esto.


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

frangelico dijo:


> Japón ha hecho algo así, aunque tiene de los dos. 60 y pico A y 40 u algo B. Ellos tienen barcos que los pueden usar pero en general serán para operar desde tierra. Salvo que hagan más barcos , ellos llaman :destructor" a esto.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 833005



el izuma, estan modificando otro gemelo a ese para que opere los F35B, operando todos los B desde los portaviones y despues del nuevo pedido tendran 107 F35A basados en tierra


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> bueno es tu opinion, equivocada y absurda pero tu opinion



Absurdo es que tú opines sin tener ni Puta idea, 25 f35b y la armada solo quiere 12. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## frangelico (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> el izuma, estan modificando otro gemelo a ese para que opere los F35B, operando todos los B desde los portaviones y despues del nuevo pedido tendran 107 F35A basados en tierra



Pues si que al final no es buena idea. No sabía que eran tanto más caros los B. Aunque prestaciones tienen que perder, eso sí.


----------



## Talosgüevos (10 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> no es una idea mala, es una idea malisima, el B viene a costar el doble que el A y encima tiene menos prestaciones



Mala idea es comprar los aviones justos que necesita la armada, así aunque sea más caro tienes aviones que puedes trasladar a la armada y de mientras pueden servir en el ejército del aire. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## weyler (10 Nov 2021)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Absurdo es que tú opines sin tener ni Puta idea, 25 f35b y la armada solo quiere 12.
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



no lo dijo yo, lo dice la armada, que deben saber mas que tu, ademas aunque metas 12 en el JCI los 12 no van a poder operar al mismo tiempo, como mucho podras tener en el aire al mismo tiempo 6 y gracias


----------



## Mr. VULT (10 Nov 2021)

Lo del coste excesivo tiene un pase teniendo en cuenta que somos el ejército del amor y que defendemos la frontera remolcando pateras del enemigo dentro del territorio. Ya puestos que desmantelen las fuerzas armadas al completo.

Lo que es ridículo es rajar de los fighter estos cuando la mayoría de expertos, militares y los pilotos que han hecho los red flag test con los avioncitos, dicen que son bestiales. 

Que el software sea "compartido" es algo habitual. Recordad cuando Aznar quería comprar los "tommies" y a toda la prensa progre con la cantinela de "ejque US no nos dejaría armarlos en una guerra contra Marruecos". Ahora otra vez el comodín marroqui y el supuesto apoyo de US. 

¿Para que va a necesitar Marruecos el apoyo de US, si lleva décadas siendo el socio geopolítico del gobierno afrancesado de la PSOE y de la mierda de monarquía borbónica, más afrancesados y más socialistas que la propia PSOE.?


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> no lo dijo yo, lo dice la armada, que deben saber mas que tu, ademas aunque metas 12 en el JCI los 12 no van a poder operar al mismo tiempo, como mucho podras tener en el aire al mismo tiempo 6 y gracias



La Armada no tiene ni puta idea de lo que le van a comprar , ellos querían un porta de verdad ( basado en el Sac 220 que se diseñó para Argentina pero ampliado) o nada, el Magadalenero dijeron claro que era INÚTIL, que era una mierda, que ni lo querían ni lo necesitaban… Y ESTÁN COMIENDOSELO CON PATATAS así que no me vengas con historias que aquí se hace lo que diga la CHARO-MINISTRA de turno y punto.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Nov 2021)

Mr. VULT dijo:


> Lo del coste excesivo tiene un pase teniendo en cuenta que somos el ejército del amor y que defendemos la frontera remolcando pateras del enemigo dentro del territorio. Ya puestos que desmantelen las fuerzas armadas al completo.
> 
> Lo que es ridículo es rajar de los fighter estos cuando la mayoría de expertos, militares y los pilotos que han hecho los red flag test con los avioncitos, dicen que son bestiales.
> 
> ...



Que ya tenemos precedentes, en la guerra de Ifni nos vetaron para usar los T33 y F86 ¿ por que crees que Franco empezó a comprar aviones franceses ? Comprar esos aviones teniendo de enemigo a Moromierdaland es una cagada, más práctico sería comprar Rafales 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Nut (11 Nov 2021)

Haber si os enteráis de una puta vez los fachillas, peperos y demás. Los gringos NO NOS QUIEREN NI NOS HAN QUERIDO NUNCA como aliados.

Ayudaron a Franco a su dictadura criminal por que lo necesitaban. Estaban en plena guerra fría con la URSS y la posición de España en el estrecho era vital. Nada mas.

Entrar en la OTAN otro error que nos ata de pies y manos. Pero se hizo tras el chantaje que fue el 23F.

Para ellos somos un pais de mediopelo que compraron en los 50.

Nuestros militares y especialmente la armada dan pena-asco de lo vendidos que están a los gringos.

Son los cipayos de los yankis.


----------



## bigmaller (11 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Hubo un alto mando de la USAF que en una conferencia dijo que en un dogfight (combate visual, con cañon básicamente), un MiG-21 se lo comía con patatas, lo cual es obvio, porque estás comparando un avión prácticamente acrobático con un ladrillo con muchos chips.
> 
> Lo del F-35 es un bluff, no hay duda, sirve muy bien para bombardear desde lejos asentamientos de yihadistas en chanclas como si estuvieras en el sofá de tu casa, pero hoy día los sistemas de radar también han avanzado, y el efecto stealth ya casi ni existe, lo van a detectar, y como es un ladrillo, con que envíes un caza de tercera generación a interceptarlo, lo va a pillar y lo va a derribar. No sirve para combate aéreo, ni para superioridad aérea, solo para interceptar bombarderos desde lejos, o ataque táctico de precisión, nada que otros hagan igual.
> 
> La única ventaja técnica que tiene el F-35 es su sistema de armas y radar, con un alcance tal que te pueden pillar a tí desde a tomar por culo. La gran ventaja del F-35 es la pasta que genera, porque como todas las marionetas de la otan tienen que comprar lo que diga USA, pues ale, todos a comprarlo. Lo mismo pasó con el F-104, un avión espectacular, sí, pero un bluff como caza, y lo teníamos en toda europa, un mierdacaza que no servía para nada, solo para matar a pilotos por la inestabilidad inherente que tenía.



Al f-104 lo llamaban widowmaker  

Y al mig-21 yo no lo llamaria acrobatico precisamente.....


----------



## tatenen (11 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Al f-104 lo llamaban widowmaker
> 
> Y al mig-21 yo no lo llamaria acrobatico precisamente.....



De acuerdo con lo que dices del F-104, como anécdota, cuando práctuicamente todos los países de la otan teníamos el F-104, adivina qué país tenía el menor índice de siniestralidad con esos aparatos.... sí, España.

En cuanto al MiG-21, pero tío, si es de lo más maniobrable que hay, en el 73, un MiG-21 egipcio, creoq que escapando de un Kfir, hizo un split-S partiendo de 3000 pies de altitud, chúpate esa.


----------



## bigmaller (11 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo que dices del F-104, como anécdota, cuando práctuicamente todos los países de la otan teníamos el F-104, adivina qué país tenía el menor índice de siniestralidad con esos aparatos.... sí, España.
> 
> En cuanto al MiG-21, pero tío, si es de lo más maniobrable que hay, en el 73, un MiG-21 egipcio, creoq que escapando de un Kfir, hizo un split-S partiendo de 3000 pies de altitud, chúpate esa.



Hoy lo pruebo.


----------



## bigmaller (11 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> De acuerdo con lo que dices del F-104, como anécdota, cuando práctuicamente todos los países de la otan teníamos el F-104, adivina qué país tenía el menor índice de siniestralidad con esos aparatos.... sí, España.
> 
> En cuanto al MiG-21, pero tío, si es de lo más maniobrable que hay, en el 73, un MiG-21 egipcio, creoq que escapando de un Kfir, hizo un split-S partiendo de 3000 pies de altitud, chúpate esa.



Hoy lo pruebo.

Habra que ver si ese avion volvio a volar


----------



## tatenen (11 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Hoy lo pruebo.
> 
> Habra que ver si ese avion volvio a volar



En qué simulador? Si tiene los parámetros del manual, que dice que 5000 pies, pues te estrellarás... Pero los usanos fliparon cuando pudieron probar el MiG-21 y vieron que sobrepasaba los límites del manual ampliamente.

El avión en concreto salió de la envolvente, a ras de suelo y levantando una polvareda, según el piloto judió del que huía, y si mal no recuerdo fue derribado por él y otro momentos después...


----------



## bigmaller (11 Nov 2021)

Ya he visto ese capitulo.. ..



Y francamente me parece mas propaganda que otra cosa. . Un ala delta tan pequeña es para correr...ese avion es un caza interceptor.

Otra cosa es que lo usen para todo, y que sea un caballo de batalla del copon, duro y poco exigente en mantenimiento. Pero pilotar eso es para machos.


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Nov 2021)

Ayer estuve oyendo un podcast de YouTube sobre el tema F35 españoles, en el canal de Trufault. Si os gusta el tema aeronáutico lo recomiendo.

Una anécdota: en unas maniobras conjuntas AV8B entre Marines y nuestra 9a escuadrilla, a un yanqui se le estropea el HUD. Solución yanqui: avión parado meses y pedir las piezas nuevas (miles de $). Vino un mecánico español del JCI y esa tarde el avión volando


----------



## Pato Sentado (11 Nov 2021)

Mis opiniones:
-España no necesita ala embarcada. Ya tenemos un portaaviones frente al enemigo. El Gando.
-Rafale, Gripen ,Superhornet... Son de la misma generación que el EF. Actualicemos y ampliemos flota de EF
-El F35 sería un puente, el FCAS llegará en 2040 como poco. Aunque dudo que llegue a algo. Los gabachos volverán a hacer lo de siempre, largarse y hacer el suyo.
-El tema tecnológico-industrial es importante. Europa debe mantener sus autonomía hasta donde llegue. Si se pierde no se recupera.


----------



## weyler (11 Nov 2021)

Por cierto cuando salió el f16 también tuvo muchas críticas y muchos decian que no valia nada, al final nadie duda que es un gran avion


----------



## M. Priede (11 Nov 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Ayer estuve oyendo un podcast de YouTube sobre el tema F35 españoles, en el canal de Trufault. Si os gusta el tema aeronáutico lo recomiendo.
> 
> Una anécdota: en unas maniobras conjuntas AV8B entre Marines y nuestra 9a escuadrilla, a un yanqui se le estropea el HUD. Solución yanqui: avión parado meses y pedir las piezas nuevas (miles de $). Vino un mecánico español del JCI y esa tarde el avión volando



Capitán de la compañía donde hice la mili contando cómo los mecánicos de tanques arreglaban las averías sobre la marcha: quitaban el motor y ponían uno nuevo, el averiado lo dejaban allí para los españoles. 

Les era más rentable y sobre todo más rápido eso que desplazar un mecánico, buscar la avería, pedir la pieza y probarlo. Lo mismo con los 85.000 millones que dejaron en material en Afganistán: sólo tienen que imprimir dinero.


----------



## tatenen (12 Nov 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Ya he visto ese capitulo.. ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amos, si dicen que el avión hizo una maniobra de la hostia, es que s propaganda, cuando dicen que los yankees derribaron a todos lsos MiG-17 en Vietnam, ahí ya es verdad, cuando la realidad es que los vietnamitas les dieron pal pelo en combate aéreo.

Un ala delta con cola, en un avión de 15 metros, es para correr y para maniobrar como un loco. a día de hoy nadie duda de que el MiG-21 es un avión acrobático, obviamente no como un F-16, mucho menos como uin MiG-29, pero acrobático es. Un delta tipo Mirage III ahí sí que tienes una maniobrabilidad muy limitada, sobre tdoo yendo despacio.


----------



## Satori (12 Nov 2021)

weyler dijo:


> Por cierto cuando salió el f16 también tuvo muchas críticas y muchos decian que no valia nada, al final nadie duda que es un gran avion



Costó muchos muertos afinar el F-16. Y de todas maneras, su concepto básico era mucho más definido y fácil de construir que el F-35.


----------



## Nicors (17 Nov 2021)

F35 pirata estrellado en el mar.









Un F-35B británico del portaviones HMS Queen Elizabeth se estrella en el mar Mediterráneo. – Galaxia Militar


Un caza F-35 del portaviones insignia británico HMS Queen Elizabeth se ha estrellado este miércoles sobre las 10 de la




galaxiamilitar.es


----------



## frangelico (17 Nov 2021)

Satori dijo:


> Costó muchos muertos afinar el F-16. Y de todas maneras, su concepto básico era mucho más definido y fácil de construir que el F-35.



Ahora están ofreciendo a la India el F-21, que es una evolución del F-16, que pronto cumplirá 50 años desde su primer vuelo. Ni el Phantom habrá sido tan longevo, en 2040 habrá muchos F-16 volando.









o


----------



## Svl (18 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Sí, lo de bombardear madrid lo dijo la thatcher así en plan barra de bar, y/o algún ministro anglo no hace mucho, me consta, no me acuerdo quién. Lo de Thatcher con buenos aires, es info que me pasaron hace tiempo, no fue barra de bar, fue, parece ser, un plan que tenían. A mi no me extraña, porque, quién puede bombardear con nukes al enemigo? Los usanos y por extensión los británicos, por supuesto, te venden un par de películas y 3 documentales con expertos con gafas hablando de que fue lo mejor, y la peña (del país del mundo que sea) traga, le da la razón, y se va al MacDonalds a comer como un rey.



Lo que ocurrió es que Thatcher durante una visita a Gibraltar se desató la típica trifulca entre los pescadores y la Royal Navy por las aguas territoriales. 

En ese momento se refugiaron ella su marido y el gobernador de Gibraltar en una zona segura y soltó la frase.


----------



## BHAN83 (18 Nov 2021)

British F-35 jet crashes into Mediterranean – MoD


A Royal Air Force (RAF) F-35 jet crashed into the Mediterranean Sea on Wednesday after the pilot safely ejected. It's the first incident reported for the UK's flagship aircraft carrier, HMS Queen Elizabeth.




www.rt.com





Con problemas o no, si los moros lo tienen, España deberia tenerlos tb.


----------



## tatenen (19 Nov 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Lo que ocurrió es que Thatcher durante una visita a Gibraltar se desató la típica trifulca entre los pescadores y la Royal Navy por las aguas territoriales.
> 
> En ese momento se refugiaron ella su marido y el gobernador de Gibraltar en una zona segura y soltó la frase.



Y qué ocurre si un presidente de españa suelta una bravuconada equivalente sobre UK o cualquier otro país? Se quedaría la cosa iagual? A eso iba.


----------



## Svl (19 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Y qué ocurre si un presidente de españa suelta una bravuconada equivalente sobre UK o cualquier otro país? Se quedaría la cosa iagual? A eso iba.



Exacto, eso he pensado muchas veces.

Que pasaría si se filtrara a la prensa que en una situación similar Aznar, Felipe o Zapatero soltaran tamaño despropósito y se filtrara a la prensa? Bombardeemos Londres!! 

La que se lia en la prensa britanica. The Sun, The thelegraph, the Times, todos los diarios en portada poniendo a España como un giñapo. 'España amenaza con un nuevo Blitz sobre Londres!'.

Llamarían a consultas al embajador, habría protestas en la embajada, boicot a productos españoles... 

Y que hacemos nosotros cuando nos enteramos de la frase cita de Thatcher? Le ponemos una plaza con su nombre en Madrid.


----------



## tatenen (19 Nov 2021)

Svl dijo:


> Exacto, eso he pensado muchas veces.
> 
> Que pasaría si se filtrara a la prensa que en una situación similar Aznar, Felipe o Zapatero soltaran tamaño despropósito y se filtrara a la prensa? Bombardeemos Londres!!
> 
> ...



Totalmente, somos gilipollas, pero no los gobiernos, que al fin y al cabo, gobiernan España siguiendo las directrices de unas élites que odian a España, somos gilipollas porque al fin y al cabo somos el pueblo quienes les vota una y otra vez.


----------



## M. Priede (19 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Totalmente, somos gilipollas, pero no los gobiernos, que al fin y al cabo, gobiernan España siguiendo las directrices de unas élites que odian a España, somos gilipollas porque al fin y al cabo somos el pueblo quienes les vota una y otra vez.



No, la gente habla basándose en los medios de información, ¿como lo van a hacer si no? Lo ha dicho bien a quien respondes: los medios británicos no son como los españoles cuando están en juego los intereses de su nación.


----------



## tatenen (19 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> No, la gente habla basándose en los medios de información, ¿como lo van a hacer si no? Lo ha dicho bien a quien respondes: los medios británicos no son como los españoles cuando están en juego los intereses de su nación.



Pos eso, al fin y al cabo, jodido estamos...


----------



## M. Priede (19 Nov 2021)

tatenen dijo:


> Pos eso, al fin y al cabo, jodido estamos...



Nunca estuvimos más ciegos:

Usaron la excusa del antisemitismo. Lo tienen enfilado:
El misterio que rodea la retirada del ensayo de Pedro Baños en Reino Unido por supuesto antisemitismo


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Nov 2021)

Vamos a ver, si tuviésemos políticos con visión de futuro, donde todos sabemos que el enemigo es Marruecos, la solución es el su-57 y el su-75…pasando de USA como hace Turquía comprando los S-400.


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Nov 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Vamos a ver, si tuviésemos políticos con visión de futuro, donde todos sabemos que el enemigo es Marruecos, la solución es el su-57 y el su-75…pasando de USA como hace Turquía comprando los S-400.



No soy un experto en el tema, pero podria ser una buena opcion


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> No soy un experto en el tema, pero podria ser una buena opcion



Cumplirían bien el cometido de controlar los aviones de los moros. Y no tendríamos problemas que nos bloqueasen los aviones en su uso (Eso podría ocurrir con el F-35).


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Nov 2021)

Una de las cosas ,que en parte me tranquiliza , no es que nuestros vecinos adquieran los F-35 es que el precio de la hora de vuelo es muy elevado y no veo yo a Marruecos gastandose 42.000 euros la hora de vuelo


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Nov 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Cumplirían bien el cometido de controlar los aviones de los moros. Y no tendríamos problemas que nos bloqueasen los aviones en su uso (Eso podría ocurrir con el F-35).



Absolutamente de acuerdo, eso de tener un avion y que otro pueda controlar su uso va a ser como que no


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Nov 2021)

PEPEYE dijo:


> Una de las cosas ,que en parte me tranquiliza , no es que nuestros vecinos adquieran los F-35 es que el precio de la hora de vuelo es muy elevado y no veo yo a Marruecos gastandose 42.000 euros la hora de vuelo











Marruecos comprará el F-35 a EEUU para ser la mayor potencia militar de África: inquietud española


Rabat y Washington firmaron un acuerdo militar el 2 de octubre que contempla la posible adquisición de F-35, los mejores y más caros aviones del mundo.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Nov 2021)

Ademas alguien debe estar con el ass on fire, por los ultimos acontecimientos y no solo el Reino Unido, sino USA


----------



## PEPEYE (19 Nov 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Marruecos comprará el F-35 a EEUU para ser la mayor potencia militar de África: inquietud española
> 
> 
> Rabat y Washington firmaron un acuerdo militar el 2 de octubre que contempla la posible adquisición de F-35, los mejores y más caros aviones del mundo.
> ...



Que si , que si , aunque Marruecos tuviera un simulador aereo del F-35, sus pilotos deben estar entrenados en el vuelo real, a 42.000 euros la hora , no le veo mucha eficacia , teniendo en cuenta que lo normal es que ese tipo de aviones vuelen unas 200 horas al año


----------



## Pura Sangre (20 Nov 2021)

Pato Sentado dijo:


> Una anécdota: en unas maniobras conjuntas AV8B entre Marines y nuestra 9a escuadrilla, a un yanqui se le estropea el HUD. Solución yanqui: avión parado meses y pedir las piezas nuevas (miles de $). Vino un mecánico español del JCI y esa tarde el avión volando




He oído esa misma anécdota en boca de un griego pero cambiando españoles por griegos, americanos por franceses y los harrier por mirage.


----------



## M. Priede (20 Nov 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Marruecos comprará el F-35 a EEUU para ser la mayor potencia militar de África: inquietud española
> 
> 
> Rabat y Washington firmaron un acuerdo militar el 2 de octubre que contempla la posible adquisición de F-35, los mejores y más caros aviones del mundo.
> ...



Si EEUU apoya a Marruecos y pretenden comprarle los mismos aviones que le vende a tu enemigo, todos ellos controlados por EEUU, o no están bien de la mollera, o es que aceptan un lacayismo extremo,mayor que el actual. No hay más opción.

Turquía -a pesar de las amenazas de EEUU, que intentó echar abajo a Erdogan con un golpe de Estado- compró las baterías de misiles antiaéreos rusos, de probada eficacia, pero es que Erdogán se ha hecho valer frente a todos. Creo que tiene previsto adquirir también cazas.

Cada día lo tenemos más difícil gracias a nuestros 'amigos y aliados', que dan asilo a los golpistas secesionistas, arman a nuestros enemigos, no llenan de una inmigración inasimilable. ¡Y nadie habla de ello! Nadie habla de las manos que mecen la cuna y que todo el mundo ve. NADIE.


----------



## Abu-Yunis (20 Nov 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Si EEUU apoya a Marruecos y pretenden comprarle los mismos aviones que le vende a tu enemigo, todos ellos controlados por EEUU, o no están bien de la mollera, o es que aceptan un lacayismo extremo,mayor que el actual. No hay más opción.
> 
> Turquía -a pesar de las amenazas de EEUU, que intentó echar abajo a Erdogan con un golpe de Estado- compró las baterías de misiles antiaéreos rusos, de probada eficacia, pero es que Erdogán se ha hecho valer frente a todos. Creo que tiene previsto adquirir también cazas.
> 
> Cada día lo tenemos más difícil gracias a nuestros 'amigos y aliados', que dan asilo a los golpistas secesionistas, arman a nuestros enemigos, no llenan de una inmigración inasimilable. ¡Y nadie habla de ello! Nadie habla de las manos que mecen la cuna y que todo el mundo ve. NADIE.



Los que más van de patriotas son los más lacayunos ante los USA. No hace falta que los nombre porque todos saben quiénes son.


----------



## Nicors (1 Dic 2021)

Vídeo del momento en que se pierde el f35 pirata



los ejjpertos que dicen


----------



## bigmaller (1 Dic 2021)

Nicors dijo:


> Vídeo del momento en que se pierde el f35 pirata
> 
> 
> 
> los ejjpertos que dicen



Falta de potencia. Me quedan 7 años para sacarme la carrera de ingeniero aeronautico.


----------



## M. Priede (11 Dic 2021)

Rusia avisa a EEUU (y al mundo) con un inquietante despliegue de tecnología militar


Rusia ha mostrado esta semana en el Dubái Airshow, una de las mayores ferias de aviación del mundo, parte de su poderío militar en un claro pulso a EEUU y a sus aliados




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## M. Priede (11 Dic 2021)

Emiratos Árabes compra 80 aviones de combate Rafale a Francia | DW | 03.12.2021


La compra, que asciende a 17.000 millones de euros, es "uno de los mayores contratos militares” de la historia de Francia y un "gran logro", destacó el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron.




www.dw.com


----------



## bigmaller (11 Dic 2021)

M. Priede dijo:


> Emiratos Árabes compra 80 aviones de combate Rafale a Francia | DW | 03.12.2021
> 
> 
> La compra, que asciende a 17.000 millones de euros, es "uno de los mayores contratos militares” de la historia de Francia y un "gran logro", destacó el presidente francés Emmanuel Macron.
> ...



Y los mirage 2000-9......parte a marruecos.


----------



## Talosgüevos (11 Dic 2021)

bigmaller dijo:


> Falta de potencia. Me quedan 7 años para sacarme la carrera de ingeniero aeronautico.



Eso se nota ya antes de que llegue a la pista, a mi no me quedan 7 años, ni soy ingeniero ni pretendo serlo pero veo al piloto lento de reflejos, debería haber parado el avión antes.


Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk Pro


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2022)




----------



## Sr Julian (7 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Veo que estáis con el portaeronaves Juan Carlos I, que con media docena sobran. ¡Hablan de comprar 50 aviones!
> ​Lord Dannatt dijo que el Ministerio de Defensa del Reino Unido está en bancarrota por el alto coste de los cazas F-35B, que cuestan cada uno *111 millones de dólares y hasta 125.000 dólares por hora* de vuelo. Este precio es tan elevado que la fuerza aérea estadounidense está comenzando a buscar un avión de combate más barato.​
> 
> 
> ...



Menuda mierda de título, los militares Españoles no estan encaprichados en comprar el F35B, sino qu el f35 es el único sustituto del Harrier para la armada. O compramos F35 o compramos un portaaviones nuevo, o nos quedamos sin aviones embarcados.


----------



## tovarovsky (7 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



Los militares apañoles son grandes lamedores de falo del tio Sam. Sufren de anglofilia severa galopante.


----------



## sopelmar (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> Menuda mierda de título, los militares Españoles no estan encaprichados en comprar el F35B, sino qu el f35 es el único sustituto del Harrier para la armada. O compramos F35 o compramos un portaaviones nuevo, o nos quedamos sin aviones embarcados.



Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco????? 
Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo


----------



## Fígaro (7 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo





¡Coño, otro tonto!

¿Es que cabían más?


----------



## Fígaro (7 Feb 2022)

Nicors dijo:


> Vídeo del momento en que se pierde el f35 pirata
> 
> 
> 
> los ejjpertos que dicen



Pues que se tragó un cubremotor que había suelto por la cubierta de vuelo y para el agua...de esa no te salva casi nadie.


----------



## Fígaro (7 Feb 2022)

tovarovsky dijo:


> Los militares apañoles son grandes lamedores de falo del tio Sam. Sufren de anglofilia severa galopante.



Eso es como preguntarle a un taxista si prefiere un Mercedes clase E o un Dacia Lodgy...


----------



## Lukytrike (7 Feb 2022)

Debemos ser el único país del mundo en el que nuestro socio militar arma a nuestro más potencial enemigo.

Todo es de traca en este país.


----------



## Sr Julian (7 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo



La misma compañia que asegure que la puta de tu madre no pille el sida.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (7 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo



Si se empeñan en que la mitad sean pilotas me temo lo peor…


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2022)

Sr Julian dijo:


> La misma compañia que asegure que la puta de tu madre no pille el sida.



Exactamente: ninguna.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2022)

Fígaro dijo:


> Pues que se tragó un cubremotor que había suelto por la cubierta de vuelo y para el agua...de esa no te salva casi nadie.



¿Por qué no te callas?, que decía aquél. Cubremotor, dice. Y que encima se lo tragó. Y se supone que salió por el escape.

Es el paracaídas del piloto, so bobo, que debió darse un buen golpe, puesto que está demasiado cerca del suelo, aunque sea agua.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo



Preparado no se pero desde hace muchos años que lo hacen


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Hace años que se viene publicando que son un pufo. Pero lo comprarán, ya verás. La devoción por Estados Unidos en las Fuerzas Armadas tiene más de cuarenta años



No tenemos alternativa salvo si hacemos un portaaviones de verdad y mandamos al desguace la Puta Mierda de buque magdalenero que hicimos.
Lo ideal sería un porta pequeño con Rafale, según cuentan con la actualización que le harán el próximo año SE FUMARÁ los F35 como si fuesen ducados.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## sopelmar (7 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Preparado no se pero desde hace muchos años que lo hacen
> 
> 
> Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.



Así da gusto participar en el foro, al otro mongolo si me lee que sepa que fue al ignore por falton 
Perdona mi ignorancia me estas diciendo que España tiene un barco donde aterrizan y despegan aviones de combate pues si es así porque enviamos solo una fragata al conflicto de ukrania gracias


----------



## FULANITODETALYCUAL (7 Feb 2022)

Si tan malo es el f35. porque china lo plagia?..


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Así da gusto participar en el foro, al otro mongolo si me lee que sepa que fue al ignore por falton
> Perdona mi ignorancia me estas diciendo que España tiene un barco donde aterrizan y despegan aviones de combate pues si es así porque enviamos solo una fragata al conflicto de ukrania gracias



Porque tenemos un barco que es una puta mierda, quisieron hacer un barco DE PROYECCIÓN ESTRATÉGICA y en opinión de los expertos es un MAGDALENERO para llevar ayuda en caso de desastres. Realmente no es un portaaviones, antes tuvimos 2 , pequeños pero portaaviones de verdad, ahora tenemos él JUANCAR ONE 









Juan Carlos I (L-61) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org











Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## M. Priede (7 Feb 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Porque tenemos un barco que es una puta mierda, quisieron hacer un barco DE PROYECCIÓN ESTRATÉGICA y en opinión de los expertos es un MAGDALENERO para llevar ayuda en caso de desastres. Realmente no es un portaaviones, antes tuvimos 2 , pequeños pero portaaviones de verdad, ahora tenemos él JUANCAR ONE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Por eso Australia los compra:

Navantia Australia Capability - YouTube


----------



## Talosgüevos (7 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> Por eso Australia los compra:
> 
> Navantia Australia Capability - YouTube



Incluso Rusia estudio comprarlos pero eso no quiere decir que sea bueno PARA NOSOTROS, necesitábamos un portaaviones aunque fuese pequeño, eso no vale para nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## BogadeAriete (8 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo



Puto Payaso, los Harriers llevan 40 años funcionando en la Armada, y muy bien. Los unicos que se estrellan son los instructores que van de sobraos...


----------



## Blackmoon (8 Feb 2022)

sopelmar dijo:


> Nuestro ejército está preparado para despegue y aterrizaje de un caza en un barco?????
> Lo complicado será encontrar compañía de seguros que asuma tanto riesgo



Ni siquiera sabes la diferencia entre un B y un C...


----------



## 2 años (8 Feb 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Puto Payaso, los Harriers llevan 40 años funcionando en la Armada, y muy bien. Los unicos que se estrellan son los instructores que van de sobraos...




Los harriers esos que funcionan tan bien tienen un historial de accidentes mayor que muchos otros tipos de aeronaves.

Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis os creéis que otros aviones no se caen.

Eurofighters se han caído unos cuantos que yo recuerde en España solo, dos

F-18 también creo que dos.

F5 tres o cuatro, estos han tenido más.Eso en España por el mundo ha habido muchos miles y se habrán caído mogollón de ellos.

Si hasta el entrenador español básico C101 se ha caído joder

Si queréis un avión de combate que jamás tenga un fallo, no compréis ninguno.

De hecho, al comprar un avión de combate, una de las variables que se tienen en cuenta es su disponibilidad, cada cuánto tiempo hay que repararlos, y ya se sabe de antemano que de una flota, solo un tanto por ciento X va a estar operativo a la vez, otros estarán en mantenimiento o reparación.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Feb 2022)

Hoy he estado escuchando un podcast especializado en temas navales y he alucinado, son anti F35 y llegaron a decir que ahora hay dos nuevas versiones de F35, las B y C anfibias 











Surgen imágenes del caza furtivo F-35 de EE.UU. estrellándose contra el mar de China Meridional


El F-35C, un caza furtivo de un solo motor y el jet más nuevo de la flota de la Marina de EE.UU., se estrelló contra un portaaviones y cayó al mar.




cnnespanol.cnn.com






Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.


----------



## mazuste (9 Feb 2022)

No comprarlo es una opción no permitida. Ya saben: "si pagas te protegeremos"
Osease: compras o si no...


----------



## M. Priede (9 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Los harriers esos que funcionan tan bien tienen un historial de accidentes mayor que muchos otros tipos de aeronaves.
> 
> Como no tenéis ni puta idea de lo que habláis os creéis que otros aviones no se caen.
> 
> ...



_Eurofighters se han caído unos cuantos que yo recuerde en España solo, dos_

CUATRO

(4) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info


----------



## 2 años (10 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> _Eurofighters se han caído unos cuantos que yo recuerde en España solo, dos_
> 
> CUATRO
> 
> (4) Otro Eurofighter que se nos cae. Está claro que quien fabrica el 'software' comanda el avión | Burbuja.info



Pues con más razón.
Y en España no se vuela o se mantienen los aviones mal, quiero decir, tuvimos aquí un modelo de avión, el f104 que en Alemania provocó varios muertos (lo llamaban el hacedor de viudas) y aquí ni uno.
Era un avión peligroso y aquí solo se subían pilotos bien entrenados, en Alemania no.

El f35 ahora mismo no es un avión que tenga unas tasas de accidentes o disponibilidad especialmente malas respecto a otros aviones similares.

Los tornado han tenido mogollón de accidentes, y no es considerado un mal avión.
"Entre todos los accidentes en los que se vieron implicados aviones Tornado fallecieron al menos 40 tripulantes británicos, 31 alemanes, 6 saudíes, y 4 italianos."

Subirse a un avión de combate es peligroso porque hacen cosas peligrosas.

Tampoco es especialmente caro para lo que ofrece, que es mucho así que barato no es desde luego, pero en la línea.
Además el precio se ha abaratado porque se están vendiendo bastantes, economia de escala.

Otra cosa es que haya tenido un desarrollo más largo y costoso del esperado (cosa también bastante normal). Si no miraros el desarrollo del grippen sueco que también fue un parto con dolor.

En resumen, no es en absolt un mal avión, todo lo contrario, es cojonudo, ahora mismo no tiene más accidentes o peor disponibilidad que otros cazas, y como ya se han vendido bastantes y tienen pedidos, el precio ha bajado y es razonable en comparación con otros, dado que ofrece una característica que lo diferencia bastante.


----------



## al loro (10 Feb 2022)

Al desguace o a la guerra, para quitárselos de encima... ya tú sabes.


----------



## M. Priede (10 Feb 2022)

2 años dijo:


> Pues con más razón.
> Y en España no se vuela o se mantienen los aviones mal, quiero decir, tuvimos aquí un modelo de avión, el f104 que en Alemania provocó varios muertos (lo llamaban el hacedor de viudas) y aquí ni uno.
> Era un avión peligroso y aquí solo se subían pilotos bien entrenados, en Alemania no.
> 
> ...



No sé si es que sólo leéis el titular, tenéis la memoria de las truchas o, simplemente, disonancia cognitiva. Está en el comentario de cabecera:


Como si de un Cambridge Analytica se tratase las fuerzas aéreas de Noruega y otros países descubrieron con sorpresa como todos los datos soberanos de sus recién adquiridos F-35 ‘volaban’ directamente hacia los servidores de Lockheed Martin y de los Estados Unidos, tras cada vuelo y misión del avión.

El motivo de esta fuga de datos masiva es responsabilidad del sistema de información logístico autónomo denominado ALIS, que controla de forma autónoma todos los aspectos del F-35 permitiendo a este solicitar las piezas de repuesto necesarias por sí mismo, controlar las órdenes de trabajo, seguir las reparaciones y hasta realizar los informes de las misiones.

Todas estas funciones que suponen un paso adelante en la gestión de la flota, mantenimientos y controles necesarios en una aeronave tan compleja como el F-35, son al mismo tiempo* un agujero que succiona todos los datos soberanos de cada operación y vuelo que realiza cada unidad vendida los clientes extranjeros.*

Toda la información de vuelo, misión y la propia salud de cada aparato terminan en manos norteamericanas de forma automática. La situación es de tal gravedad que la pérdida y sumisión de datos soberanos de cada fuerza aérea han provocado la amenaza por parte de varios países de abandonar el programa del F-35 mediante un ultimátum lanzado al Departamento de Defensa de los EE.UU





*  Estos son los problemas que el Pentágono oculta de los F-35 presentados en junio al ejército español en Albacete  *
El F-35 es un proyecto aún plagado de problemas no resueltos que no impide a Washington presionar a sus aliados para que compren el avión más caro jamás producido.




www.businessinsider.es


----------



## 2 años (10 Feb 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> No sé si es que sólo leéis el titular, tenéis la memoria de las truchas o, simplemente, disonancia cognitiva. Está en el comentario de cabecera:
> 
> 
> Como si de un Cambridge Analytica se tratase las fuerzas aéreas de Noruega y otros países descubrieron con sorpresa como todos los datos soberanos de sus recién adquiridos F-35 ‘volaban’ directamente hacia los servidores de Lockheed Martin y de los Estados Unidos, tras cada vuelo y misión del avión.
> ...




El comentario de cabecera a derivado en otros subtemas relacionados, y sobre eso he comentado.
Lo normal en un foro.

El cuanto al tema del transvase de datos.

Ya hay países que se han quejado, co pone el artículo.
Israel va a disponer o dispone ya, de una versión libre totalmente de esta característica.
No estoy seguro, pero puede que los italianos también lo tienen así, sin ese control.

No estoy seguro, pero creo que ya existe, o se está barajando, venderlo sin ese software.

si, es pasarle datos a otro, evidentemente es delicado el tema.

Pero es bastante habitual si compras armas a otros países que te pueden dejar sin repuestos, sin mantenimiento, por contrato no puedes usarlos sin su permiso si intentas usarlos contra alguien que no quieren que los uses...ese tipo de cosas.

Manda datos relativos al mantenimiento, que efectivamente pueden ser importantes y sensibles (puedes trackear a toro pasado lo que ha hecho el avión), y eso es todo, y si, es algo muy importante, pero no tiene un botón de apagado remoto desde USA.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2022)

El lío de España y el F-35: por qué lo rechazan en público, pero lo quieren en privado


España ha reservado más de 10.000 millones de euros para la adquisición de un nuevo caza de combate. No lo nombra, pero solo hay hueco para el F-35, aunque oficialmente lo niegan. ¿Por qué?




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## La Maria (9 Oct 2022)

*Tema mítico* : - El pentágono deja de aceptar cazas de quinta generación F-35 por componentes de orígen chino...


Los militares estadounidenses tuvieron que poner en pausa la adquisición de los cazas de quinta generación F-35 después de que se revelara que contienen componentes de orígen chino, lo cual va en violación de las normativas del Pentágono...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Blackmoon (9 Oct 2022)

Se viene el gordito...


----------



## frangelico (9 Oct 2022)

M. Priede dijo:


> El lío de España y el F-35: por qué lo rechazan en público, pero lo quieren en privado
> 
> 
> España ha reservado más de 10.000 millones de euros para la adquisición de un nuevo caza de combate. No lo nombra, pero solo hay hueco para el F-35, aunque oficialmente lo niegan. ¿Por qué?
> ...



Estamos atrapados por el calendario. En España hay que sustituir si o si los F-18 y no hay en el horizonte nada más que los F-18 modernos, que son prácticamente otro avión y además 4G, el Rafale, que es otro 4G, y el F-35. Tener una flota todo EF supongo que no se plantea, así que nos va a tocar , salvo que se vuelvan los ojos a Francia, algo americano y el F-35 es el único avión posible para la Armada.


----------



## Talosgüevos (9 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Estamos atrapados por el calendario. En España hay que sustituir si o si los F-18 y no hay en el horizonte nada más que los F-18 modernos, que son prácticamente otro avión y además 4G, el Rafale, que es otro 4G, y el F-35. Tener una flota todo EF supongo que no se plantea, así que nos va a tocar , salvo que se vuelvan los ojos a Francia, algo americano y el F-35 es el único avión posible para la Armada.



Pues es otro error y grande, lo de la 5g es una Estafa en toda regla, Los Rafale con la última actualización se fuman a los f35 y también trabajan en red. Lo de stealth otra chorrada, el F117 era más “INVISIBLE” y los Yugoslavos se follaron uno con un misil de los años 60 y eso que Francia avisó de que sus radares lo veían perfectamente. 
A nuestra armada le pueden dar por culo, no necesita F35 porqué no tenemos portaviones, la Puta Mierda esa de buque MAGDALENERO no vale para esa función.


----------



## frangelico (9 Oct 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues es otro error y grande, lo de la 5g es una Estafa en toda regla, Los Rafale con la última actualización se fuman a los f35 y también trabajan en red. Lo de stealth otra chorrada, el F117 era más “INVISIBLE” y los Yugoslavos se follaron uno con un misil de los años 60 y eso que Francia avisó de que sus radares lo veían perfectamente.
> A nuestra armada le pueden dar por culo, no necesita F35 porqué no tenemos portaviones, la Puta Mierda esa de buque MAGDALENERO no vale para esa función.



Yo compraría 50 Rafale para dos escuadrones peninsulares. Esto nos libraría de dependencias de USA en caso de guerra con Marruecos, que es la única que podemos tener. Y a la Armada que le den, más nos vale comprar masivamenre artillería de largo alcance para poder batir el N moro desde la provincia de Cádiz.


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Oct 2022)

Solo el inmenso lobby de las armas puede hacer mantener la falacia de que los Carros de Combate y los Aviones de caza tripulados son necesarios en una guerra moderna.
Los dos estan superados, desde que existen los drones y los misiles, pero oiga, es mucha pasta la que se juegan...diles tu a noseque pueblo de EEUU que Locked Martin les cierra la planta de aviones para hacer drones...


----------



## BogadeAriete (9 Oct 2022)

Talosgüevos dijo:


> Pues es otro error y grande, lo de la 5g es una Estafa en toda regla, Los Rafale con la última actualización se fuman a los f35 y también trabajan en red. Lo de stealth otra chorrada, el F117 era más “INVISIBLE” y los Yugoslavos se follaron uno con un misil de los años 60 y eso que Francia avisó de que sus radares lo veían perfectamente.
> A nuestra armada le pueden dar por culo, no necesita F35 porqué no tenemos portaviones, la Puta Mierda esa de buque MAGDALENERO no vale para esa función.



Me jode dar la razon a un putinejo, pero si. Aqui con F18 ultimo paquete actualizado -para que os entendáis, los que salen en Top Gun Maverick-, y los Eurofighter, estamos sobrados. Pero el buque anfibio pacodemier que tenemos tendrá que operar Vstol, y ahi que opciones hay? o F35 o F35, Los Harrier son una chusta vieja culogordo...


----------



## Jomach (9 Oct 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> es el caza más adelantado
> 
> que hay problemas nadie los niega
> 
> ...



Que el programa aeronáutico más elefantiásicamente y sonrojosamente costoso de la historia, ofrezca tan poco más respecto al f22, habla muy poco bien de esta industria en Estados Unidos. 
Y ya son muchas historias similares. 

Otra historia muy curiosa ha sido la incapacidad de Estados Unidos de fabricar motores de cohete hasta la llegada de space x. La United Launch Alliance, joint venture entre Boeing y Lockheed, lanzaban sus cohetes Atlas con motores rusos rd 180, y no les da ni un poquito de vergüenza. Por su parte, la Nasa lleva décadas intentando hacer funcionar el motor del SLS y son incapaces.

Estos programas, entre otros, son agujeros negros de fondos federales. A veces tengo dudas de si esto se debe a una cuestión de incapacidad e inoperancia o simplemente es una cuestión de malversación y latrocinio.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Solo el inmenso lobby de las armas puede hacer mantener la falacia de que los Carros de Combate y los Aviones de caza tripulados son necesarios en una guerra moderna.
> Los dos estan superados, desde que existen los drones y los misiles, pero oiga, es mucha pasta la que se juegan...diles tu a noseque pueblo de EEUU que Locked Martin les cierra la planta de aviones para hacer drones...



Claro, por eso no se usan. Y los soldados, tampoco. Lanzas drones y misiles y luego envías a los funcionarios a tomar las instituciones.


----------



## M. Priede (9 Oct 2022)

frangelico dijo:


> Yo compraría 50 Rafale para dos escuadrones peninsulares. Esto nos libraría de dependencias de USA en caso de guerra con Marruecos, que es la única que podemos tener. Y a la Armada que le den, más nos vale comprar masivamenre artillería de largo alcance para poder batir el N moro desde la provincia de Cádiz.



No te va a dejar usarlos contra Marruecos. O fabricas tus propios aviones o los compras en otra parte, donde no te dejan los EEUU, salvo que le eches valor, como Erdogan.


----------



## frangelico (9 Oct 2022)

BogadeAriete dijo:


> Me jode dar la razon a un putinejo, pero si. Aqui con F18 ultimo paquete actualizado -para que os entendáis, los que salen en Top Gun Maverick-, y los Eurofighter, estamos sobrados. Pero el buque anfibio pacodemier que tenemos tendrá que operar Vstol, y ahi que opciones hay? o F35 o F35, Los Harrier son una chusta vieja culogordo...



Pero el F-18E hay que adquirirlo, las células del A, que es el trasto que tiene el EdA con casi 4 décadas a cuestas, no valen. Y está el problema del bloqueo del uso contra Marruecos.


----------



## uberales (10 Oct 2022)

El mig hacer sombra al f35... Telita


----------

